# Veronica...prima o poi lo lascia...



## Iago (29 Aprile 2009)

*Il Cavaliere all'attacco dopo la sconfessione pubblica della moglie
"Tutto falso e comunque noi non candidiamo persone maleodoranti"*

*Veline in lista, l'ira di Berlusconi
"Veronica manipolata da sinistra"*









*ROMA -* Irritato. Con la sinistra e con la stampa "che manipola". Irritato con "la signora" Veronica come nel 2007. Lui che in Europa non vuole "persone maleodoranti" e che "vuole solo rinnovare la politica". Dura poco la fase della concordia bipartisan legata al terremoto. La polemica sulle veline candidate in Europa fa esplodere la rabbia di Silvio Berlusconi. Rabbia nei confronti della moglie che oggi sui giornali ha pubblicamente sconfessato la decisione del marito di candidare ex veline e attrici di soap a Strasburgo. "Veronica è vittima delle manipolazioni della sinistra" tuona il Cavaliere da Varsavia. Ex show girl in lista? Ma quando mai. E' tutta una manovra della stampa di sinistra. "Mi sembra che la situazione sia molto chiara, c'è una manovra montata dalla stampa di sinistra e dell'opposizione sulle nostre liste con notizie assolutamente infondate. Mi spiace che la signora (ovvero la moglie, _ndr_) abbia creduto alla stampa".                                             

Il premier è un fiume in piena. Rivendica quella che definisce la scelta di "rinnovare la nostra classe politica con persone che siano colte, preparate e che garantiscano la loro presenza a tutte le votazioni". Niente "personaggi maleodoranti e malvestite come altri personaggi che circolano nelle aule parlamentari candidati da certi partiti" con il Pdl. 


"Noi non accettiamo di vederci imporre dalla sinistra quello che è per loro il metro di azione - prosegue Berlusconi - nella nomina dei candidati alle europee, che molto spesso sono vecchia arnesi della politica e liberano il campo in Italia per mandarli in pensione in europa. Sono soltanto interessati al consenso e molto spesso sono assenteisti". 

             (_29 aprile 2009_)                 Tutti gli articoli di politica


----------



## brugola (29 Aprile 2009)

non mi capacito che ci sia ancora insieme.
qualche baco ce l'ha pure lei


----------



## Iago (29 Aprile 2009)

*Berlusconi a Veronica
"Manipolata dalla sinistra
hai creduto ai giornali" - Audio
*

La Lario esplode come nel 2007. "Ciarpame senza pudore quelle donne nelle liste: mio marito come Napoleone". Il premier alla festa di una 18enne: "Non è mai venuto a quelle dei figli". La replica: "Tutte notizie false". E la chiama "signora Veronica". Forse niente showgirl candidate _di _D_. _CRESTO_-_DINA/ *Commenta*




http://www.repubblica.it/2006/05/gallerie/politica/foto-noemi/1.html

guardatevi la tipa...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Avete visto la napoletana diciottenne? Secondo me è la figlia...


----------



## Iago (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Avete visto la napoletana diciottenne? Secondo me è la figlia...



...secondo me, gliela dà...


----------



## brugola (29 Aprile 2009)

quella che lo chiama papi???


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...secondo me, gliela dà...


No, leggi cosa dice la moglie... "... mi meraviglia che sia andato al suo compleanno, non è mai andato al 18° compleanno dei miei figli"... il termine di paragone sono i figli legittimi, non se stessa.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

lei a me piace , non capisco come possa sopportare un troglodita burino deficiente del genere....

la ragazzina che lo chiama papi è un'ennesima offesa e mancanza di rispetto nei confronti della sua famiglia


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Non ho capito perchè non chiede il divorzio. Sarebbe più dignitoso da parte sua..più volte ha mostrato di non tollerarlo, adesso ne parla con disprezzo: a questo punto sarebbe più coerente da parte della signora (che sapeva bene di non sposare un medico senza frontiere, ma un potentissimo imprenditore) chiudere con un uomo che non esita a definire pubblicamente "un imperatore" circondato da ciarpame.
Non credo finirà in miseria, nè lei, nè i suoi figli, che pur essendo "vittime", come lei dice, non rifiutano i vantaggi derivanti dall'ingombrante e imbarazzante padre.Ma evidentemente c'è un prezzo anche per quello
Mi viene il dubbio che siano d'accordo...è tutta propaganda politica, così gli elettori dubbiosi, davanti a tante crocette, barreranno il nome più pronunciato nella penisola.
.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2009)

Io sono dell'idea di Iris. Una donna deve sempre sostenere pubblicamente il suo uomo, quali che siano le circostanze (e viceversa).

O chiedere il divorzio, e farsi da parte, come ha fatto Cecilia Sarkozy.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ho capito perchè non chiede il divorzio. Sarebbe più dignitoso da parte sua..più volte ha mostrato di non tollerarlo, adesso ne parla con disprezzo: a questo punto sarebbe più coerente da parte della signora (che sapeva bene di non sposare un medico senza frontiere, ma un potentissimo imprenditore) chiudere con un uomo che non esita a definire pubblicamente "un imperatore" circondato da ciarpame.
> Non credo finirà in miseria, nè lei, nè i suoi figli, che pur essendo "vittime", come lei dice, non rifiutano i vantaggi derivanti dall'ingombrante e imbarazzante padre.Ma evidentemente c'è un prezzo anche per quello
> Mi viene il dubbio che siano d'accordo...è tutta propaganda politica, così gli elettori dubbiosi, davanti a tante crocette, barreranno il nome più pronunciato nella penisola.
> .


 Non credo siano d'accordo. I motivi per il mancato divorzio possono essere tanti... chissà che accordo avranno raggiunto. In ogni caso, per lui un secondo divorzio sarebbe un prezzo politico alto da pagare.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non credo siano d'accordo. I motivi per il mancato divorzio possono essere tanti... chissà che accordo avranno raggiunto. In ogni caso, per lui un secondo divorzio sarebbe un prezzo politico alto da pagare.


quoto il perozzino


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non credo siano d'accordo. I motivi per il mancato divorzio possono essere tanti... chissà che accordo avranno raggiunto. In ogni caso, per lui un secondo divorzio sarebbe un prezzo politico alto da pagare.


io col cazzo che divorzierei. per una carta platinum di quella portata, il matrimonio con lui non sarebbe poi un prezzo così alto da pagare


----------



## brugola (29 Aprile 2009)

cmq in effetti non ci fa bella figura manco lei a uscirsene ogni tanto con queste sparate.
cioè, per carità, libera di dire quel che pensa ma se poi alla fine non lo mandi a cagare fai a meno


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io col cazzo che divorzierei. per una carta platinum di quella portata, il matrimonio con lui non sarebbe poi un prezzo così alto da pagare


 Tanto non si vedono mai comunque... quindi, a quel punto meglio sputtanargli la megavisa diamantata ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tanto non si vedono mai comunque... quindi, a quel punto meglio sputtanargli la megavisa diamantata ...


 
 appunto amichino. ci rimarrei per non fargli vivere lo scempio di un altro divorzio a patto di essere mantenuta come una regina, senza obblighi sessuali e con la possibilità di avere un "amichetto"


----------



## brugola (29 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> appunto amichino. ci rimarrei per non fargli vivere lo scempio di un altro divorzio a patto di essere mantenuta come una regina, senza obblighi sessuali e con la possibilità di avere un "amichetto"


spero per lei che sia già così


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non credo siano d'accordo. I motivi per il mancato divorzio possono essere tanti... chissà che accordo avranno raggiunto. In ogni caso, per lui un secondo divorzio sarebbe un prezzo politico alto da pagare.


Prima dici che non credi siano d'accordo..poi affermi che hanno raggiunto un accordo.
OK. Lui ha pagato il silenzio della dolente e botulinica Veronica (che neanche usa il suo vero nome). Lei ha incassato: adesso che stia zitta.

Pagherebbe il divorzio assai meno di una donna comune, te lo assicuro.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tanto non si vedono mai comunque... quindi, a quel punto meglio sputtanargli la megavisa diamantata ...


 E allora è tale e quale alle donnette che definisce ciarpame. E' pagata, come le altre. Non conta quanto.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *Prima dici che non credi siano d'accordo..poi affermi che hanno raggiunto un accordo.*
> OK. Lui ha pagato il silenzio della dolente e botulinica Veronica (che neanche usa il suo vero nome). Lei ha incassato: adesso che stia zitta.
> 
> Pagherebbe il divorzio assai meno di una donna comune, te lo assicuro.


Evidentemente le due cose non sono così in contrasto... non hanno raggiunto un accordo per favorire lui nella popolarità, ma hanno raggiunto un accordo sul loro tipo di rapporto matrimoniale. Non devi leggere le frasi degli altri come se fossero le tue... ognuno da un suo contesto, ed un suo significato alle parole...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E allora è tale e quale alle donnette che definisce ciarpame. E' pagata, come le altre. Non conta quanto.


 Che durezza e che giudizi... ma che ne sai di certe vicissitudini umane?


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2009)

Mi terrorizza il pensiero che loro divorzino e lui sposi una supertop in disarmo tipo Carlà.

Pensate ad ANNI di coperture mediatiche "Mrs. berlusconi vs. Carlà vs. Michelle vs. Letizia....etc. etc."!!!


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> spero per lei che sia già così


 Probabilmente lo è già...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E allora è tale e quale alle donnette che definisce ciarpame. E' pagata, come le altre. Non conta quanto.


non credo. Che sopporti ,sopporti e ogni tanto sbotti lo trovo normale.
Anch'io credo dovrebbe separarsi ma dire che sapeva che sapeva chi avrebbe sposato un pirla non capiso da che lo deduciate...
Si è sposata un imprenditore non un politico buffone


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che durezza e che giudizi... ma che ne sai di certe vicissitudini umane?


 
ehm....ci è passata!?

Guarda che Iris parla a ragion veduta.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Evidentemente le due cose non sono così in contrasto... non hanno raggiunto un accordo per favorire lui nella popolarità, ma hanno raggiunto un accordo sul loro tipo di rapporto matrimoniale. Non devi leggere le frasi degli altri come se fossero le tue... ognuno da un suo contesto, ed un suo significato alle parole...


 le leggo come sono scritte 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ora , quali siano i termini dell'accordo, la sostanza non cambia. Lei farebbe meglio a star zitta, oppure potrebbe lasciarlo. Tanto gli st....rimangono a galla.
Verrebbe rieletto pure se stuprasse vecchiette. Ne sono certa!


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ehm....ci è passata!?
> 
> Guarda che Iris parla a ragion veduta.


 Non lo metto in dubbio, ma è passata nella vita di Iris...che è unica ed irripetibile. La sua esperienza serve a lei, non è vangelo per gli altri.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non credo. Che sopporti ,sopporti e ogni tanto sbotti lo trovo normale.
> Anch'io credo dovrebbe separarsi ma dire che sapeva che sapeva chi avrebbe sposato un pirla non capiso da che lo deduciate...
> Si è sposata un imprenditore non un politico buffone


Sbotta tramite ansa?


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Sbotta tramite ansa?


dire a nuora perchè suocera intenda??


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *le leggo come sono scritte*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Questo mi conferma ciò che pensavo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E invece ha scelto la terza via... ogni tanto gli ammolla una mazzata... vedi com'è vario il mondo?


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che durezza e che giudizi... ma che ne sai di certe vicissitudini umane?


Non rispondo


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non rispondo


 L'hai appena fatto...


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non credo. Che sopporti ,sopporti e ogni tanto sbotti lo trovo normale.
> Anch'io credo dovrebbe separarsi ma dire che sapeva che sapeva chi avrebbe sposato un pirla non capiso da che lo deduciate...
> Si è sposata un imprenditore non un politico buffone


Sono quindici anni che lo sapeva. O lo aveva capito solo Montanelli, buonanima?


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

E comunque noi continuiamo a chiamarlo buffone. E intanto viene eletto!!! E' un buffone du successo, evidentemente...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E comunque noi continuiamo a chiamarlo buffone. E intanto viene eletto!!! E' un buffone du successo, evidentemente...


E' tutto tranne che un buffone, nell'accezione classica del termine. 
E' come dare del pazzo ad Hitler... uno che parte da un dormitorio pubblico per indigenti, e arriva ad un pelo dal conquistare il mondo.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Sapete che ho sentito stamane sulla metro? due anziane signore, piene di ammirazione per la signora Berlusconi, che aveva il coraggio di dire ciò che pensava delle sciacquette in televisione. Parlavano male della Carfagna, della Gelmini ecc ecc, e sostenevano che lui poverino era solo una vittima, ma l'unica brava persona di cui fidarsi.
Lo voteranno


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ho capito perchè non chiede il divorzio. Sarebbe più dignitoso da parte sua..più volte ha mostrato di non tollerarlo, adesso ne parla con disprezzo: a questo punto sarebbe più coerente da parte della signora (che sapeva bene di non sposare un medico senza frontiere, ma un potentissimo imprenditore) chiudere con un uomo che non esita a definire pubblicamente "un imperatore" circondato da ciarpame.
> Non credo finirà in miseria, nè lei, nè i suoi figli, che pur essendo "vittime", come lei dice, non rifiutano i vantaggi derivanti dall'ingombrante e imbarazzante padre.Ma evidentemente c'è un prezzo anche per quello
> Mi viene il dubbio che siano d'accordo...è tutta propaganda politica, così gli elettori dubbiosi, davanti a tante crocette, barreranno il nome più pronunciato nella penisola.
> .





Verena67 ha detto:


> Io sono dell'idea di Iris. Una donna deve sempre sostenere pubblicamente il suo uomo, quali che siano le circostanze (e viceversa).
> 
> O chiedere il divorzio, e farsi da parte, come ha fatto Cecilia Sarkozy.



Quoto le racchie.

Io le avrei dato un calcio in culo


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Sapete che ho sentito stamane sulla metro? due anziane signore, piene di ammirazione per la signora Berlusconi, che aveva il coraggio di dire ciò che pensava delle sciacquette in televisione. Parlavano male della Carfagna, della Gelmini ecc ecc, e sostenevano che lui poverino era solo una vittima, ma l'unica brava persona di cui fidarsi.
> Lo voteranno


gli hai tirato un calcio negli stinchi ossuti?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Aprile 2009)

cmq anche veronica era una anonima attricetta di teatro, poi con berlusconi e cambiato tutto...


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto le racchie.
> 
> Io le avrei dato un calcio in culo


Sapevo di poter contare sul tuo cinismo,


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> gli hai tirato un calcio negli stinchi ossuti?


Bisognerebbe farle fuori...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Sapevo di poter contare sul tuo cinismo,



Che te lo dico a fare!

Ma seriamente, critichi pubblicamente tuo marito senza manco lasciarlo? La scelta della mugliera ha da dire parecchio sulle capacita' di Berlusconi


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che te lo dico a fare!
> 
> Ma seriamente, critichi pubblicamente tuo marito senza manco lasciarlo? La scelta della mugliera ha da dire parecchio sulle capacita' di Berlusconi


Non ci sono più le donne di una volta!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




pare che la moglie  di Briatore sia in crisi con il marito...
Comunque vada , camperà di rendita...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che te lo dico a fare!
> 
> *Ma seriamente, critichi pubblicamente tuo marito senza manco lasciarlo*? La scelta della mugliera ha da dire parecchio sulle capacita' di Berlusconi


Perchè le due cose dovrebbero necesasriamente essere in contrasto? Davvero non vi capisco... troppi schemi precostituiti.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè le due cose dovrebbero necesasriamente essere in contrasto? Davvero non vi capisco... troppi schemi precostituiti.


Dici sul serio? Ma sei stato a cena con MK?


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Ma scusate non ho capito...non può esprimere un parere pubblicamente su suo marito?
A me non sembra lo faccia spesso...quando lo fa si vede che lo ritiene necessario e che valuti attentamente le conseguenze.
Non mi pare affatto donna scema.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma scusate non ho capito...non può esprimere un parere pubblicamente su suo marito?
> A me non sembra lo faccia spesso...quando lo fa si vede che lo ritiene necessario e che valuti atentamente le conseguenze.
> Non mi pare afatto donna scema.


Erano in tre ieri sera.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2009)

in realtà potrebbero essere separati a tutti gli effetti pratici ma non burocratici per le evidenti questioni di opportunità.
e lei ogni tanto sbotta per evidenziare che non è tanto cretina da non rendersi conto di un comportamento lesivo della sua dignità
è un'ipotesi
sarà anche stata un'attricetta ma da quel che ho letto è donna molto preparata e colta


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Erano in tre ieri sera.


in che senso?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè le due cose dovrebbero necesasriamente essere in contrasto? Davvero non vi capisco... troppi schemi precostituiti.


Perche' le sue sono critiche del cazzo... inoltre tutto quello che vuoi ma i panni sporchi si lavano sempre in casa.

Sinceramente non criticherei cosi' pesantemente mio marito neanche a una cena con amiche, figuriamoci coi media. Se tua moglie facesse una cosa simile quanto ti girerebbero i coglioni? 

L'Italia ha un presidente di merda e first lady che manco si merita lady dopo il first.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà potrebbero essere separati a tutti gli effetti pratici ma non burocratici per le evidenti questioni di opportunità.
> e lei ogni tanto sbotta per evidenziare che non è tanto cretina da non rendersi conto di un comportamento lesivo della sua dignità
> è un'ipotesi
> sarà anche stata un'attricetta ma da quel che ho letto è donna molto preparata e colta



Hai ragione, ma per dignita' lo manderei a cagare.

Ivana docet


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Perche' le sue sono critiche del cazzo... inoltre tutto quello che vuoi ma i panni sporchi si lavano sempre in casa.*
> 
> Sinceramente non criticherei cosi' pesantemente mio marito neanche a una cena con amiche, figuriamoci coi media. Se tua moglie facesse una cosa simile quanto ti girerebbero i coglioni?
> 
> L'Italia ha un presidente di merda e first lady che manco si merita lady dopo il first.


guarda che non si trattava di panni sporchi personali  ma di giudicare certe scelte de marito nel candidare sciacquette del cazzo.
Direi che le è lecito esprimere un'opinione del genere


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in che senso?


Mi pare un discorso assurdo. Se dichiaro tanto sprezzo per mio marito, e faccio presente che il suo comportamento è umiliante ed offensivo per me e la mia famiglia, definendomi vittima, logica vuole che prenda le distanze dal mostro anche legalmente. Altrimenti taccio.
Non ha sbottato una sola volta...ha utilizzato i mass media, quindi si presume che sia razionale e lucida . Non credo che siano le vampe della menopausa a causarle rabbia.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che non si trattava di panni sporchi personali  ma di giudicare certe scelte de marito nel candidare sciacquette del cazzo.
> Direi che le è lecito esprimere un'opinione del genere


Non se sei una first lady.

Qui ci sta Hillary docet...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Dici sul serio? Ma sei stato a cena con MK?

















Sei un'omologatrice, lo dimostri anche con questa perla...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' le sue sono critiche del cazzo... inoltre tutto quello che vuoi ma i panni sporchi si lavano sempre in casa.
> 
> Sinceramente non criticherei cosi' pesantemente mio marito neanche a una cena con amiche, figuriamoci coi media. Se tua moglie facesse una cosa simile quanto ti girerebbero i coglioni?
> 
> L'Italia ha un presidente di merda e first lady che manco si merita lady dopo il first.


 Non puoi conoscere i ricatti e le pressioni a cui una donna possa essere sottoposta da chi gestisce un potere enorme. Il marito non è un uomo comune. Quindi a volte certe "fughe" possono essere capite e giustificate. Ti darei ragione in altri casi ed in altre coppie... qui i retroscena possono essere tanti, e difficilmente ipotizzabili.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' le sue sono critiche del cazzo... inoltre tutto quello che vuoi ma i panni sporchi si lavano sempre in casa.
> 
> Sinceramente non criticherei cosi' pesantemente mio marito neanche a una cena con amiche, figuriamoci coi media. Se tua moglie facesse una cosa simile quanto ti girerebbero i coglioni?
> 
> L'Italia ha un presidente di merda e first lady che manco si merita lady dopo il first.


Assolutamente d'accordo. ancora adesso io non parlo del mio ex marito in pubblico. Tutto ciò che ho da dirgli, lo dico in privato. E non mi mantiene nell'oro!!!
Ma è questione di dignità e di classe: davanti agli altri, persino mia suocera, bocca cucitissima.
D'altronde mai ammetterei di aver sposaro una testa di caxxo.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi pare un discorso assurdo. Se dichiaro tanto sprezzo per mio marito, e faccio presente che il suo comportamento è umiliante ed offensivo per me e la mia famiglia, definendomi vittima, logica vuole che prenda le distanze dal mostro anche legalmente. Altrimenti taccio.
> Non ha sbottato una sola volta...ha utilizzato i mass media, quindi si presume che sia razionale e lucida . Non credo che siano le vampe della menopausa a causarle rabbia.


le battute sulla menopausa sono maggiormente  sgradevoli dette da una donna


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà potrebbero essere separati a tutti gli effetti pratici ma non burocratici per le evidenti questioni di opportunità.
> e lei ogni tanto sbotta per evidenziare che non è tanto cretina da non rendersi conto di un comportamento lesivo della sua dignità
> è un'ipotesi
> sarà anche stata un'attricetta *ma da quel che ho letto è donna molto preparata e colta*


 Concordo.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non puoi conoscere i ricatti e le pressioni a cui una donna possa essere sottoposta da chi gestisce un potere enorme. Il marito non è un uomo comune. Quindi a volte certe "fughe" possono essere capite e giustificate. Ti darei ragione in altri casi ed in altre coppie... qui i retroscena possono essere tanti, e difficilmente ipotizzabili.


E che fugga...ma senza indire una conferenza stampa!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non puoi conoscere i ricatti e le pressioni a cui una donna possa essere sottoposta da chi gestisce un potere enorme. Il marito non è un uomo comune. Quindi a volte certe "fughe" possono essere capite e giustificate. Ti darei ragione in altri casi ed in altre coppie... qui i retroscena possono essere tanti, e difficilmente ipotizzabili.


Guarda ho fatto l'esempio di Hillary Clinton che e' uscita fuori da _signora_ da una situazione ben piu' orrida, con un marito con tanto piu' potere di Berlusconi.

Lei si abbassa ai livelli del marito... quindi non lo criticasse tanto.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> le battute sulla menopausa sono maggiormente sgradevoli dette da una donna


Non erano battute. 
E trovo sgradevole che un ex divetta da film di quat0 ordine, tratti le veline di oggi con la presunzione che potrebbe avere la Montalcini.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda ho fatto l'esempio di Hillary Clinton che e' uscita fuori da _signora_ da una situazione ben piu' orrida, con un marito con tanto piu' potere di Berlusconi.
> 
> Lei si abbassa ai livelli del marito... quindi non lo criticasse tanto.


La Clinton è un genio. In tutti i campi.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E che fugga...ma senza indire una conferenza stampa!


 Perchè dovrebbe fuggire? E se magari volesse, ma il prezzo da pagare fosse troppo salato? Ma cosa ne puoi sapere tu, con tutta la tua sicurezza di giudizio?
A me sembra che ti meriti almeno l'avanzo del dolce


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Dici sul serio? Ma sei stato a cena con MK?


ma francamente anche io non ci vedo nulla di strano eh. non è che se tuo marito fa cagate, non puoi dire la tua perché, appunto, la moglie.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè dovrebbe fuggire? E se magari volesse, ma il prezzo da pagare fosse troppo salato? Ma cosa ne puoi sapere tu, con tutta la tua sicurezza di giudizio?
> A me sembra che ti meriti almeno l'avanzo del dolce


 mai mangiato avanzi.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda ho fatto l'esempio di Hillary Clinton che e' uscita fuori da _signora_ da una situazione ben piu' orrida, con un marito con tanto piu' potere di Berlusconi.
> 
> Lei si abbassa ai livelli del marito... quindi non lo criticasse tanto.


 Magari a Bill mancava la spregiudicatezza di usare quel potere... e poi, ci sono tanti tipi di potere, e non è detto che quello di Arcore sia minore di quello della White House, per pressare una donna su certe scelte.
In certi casi, i missili nucleari servono a poco...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non erano battute.
> *E trovo sgradevole che un ex divetta da film di quat0 ordine, tratti le veline di oggi con la presunzione che potrebbe avere la Montalcini*.


Quoto.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> mai mangiato avanzi.


 Te li meriti comunque. O solo tu hai il potere di invitare a cena terzi?


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non erano battute.
> E trovo sgradevole che un ex divetta da film di quat0 ordine, tratti le veline di oggi con la presunzione che potrebbe avere la Montalcini.



mamma mia Iris!
se lo fa una donna non ex attrice  divetta va meglio?
Mi sembra opinione abbastanza comune fra molte donne e uomini con cui parlo che candidare ragazzette in cerca di fama e senza nessuna esperienza sia una cazzata.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mamma mia Iris!
> se lo fa una donna non ex attrice divetta va meglio?
> Mi sembra opinione abbastanza comune fra molte donne e uomini con cui parlo che candidare ragazzette in cerca di fama e senza nessuna esperienza sia una cazzata.


E' anche opin ione comune che chi non sopporta il coniuge, invece di cornificarlo o demolirlo in pubblico, chieda la separazione.
Non lo andiamo sempre scrivendo sul Forum?


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Te li meriti comunque. O solo tu hai il potere di invitare a cena terzi?


Quella era una battuta


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *E' anche opin ione comune che chi non sopporta il coniuge, invece di cornificarlo o demolirlo in pubblico, chieda la separazione.*
> Non lo andiamo sempre scrivendo sul Forum?


mi sembra che lo facciano in pochine però.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




bho, mi sembrate tutte piuttosto intolleranti


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Magari a Bill mancava la spregiudicatezza di usare quel potere... e poi, ci sono tanti tipi di potere, e non è detto che quello di Arcore sia minore di quello della White House, per pressare una donna su certe scelte.
> In certi casi, i missili nucleari servono a poco...



Si ma questo non cambia un casso.

La first lady piu' in vista e' uscita intonsa da una situazione alquanto vomitevole... e anzi l'ha rivoltata a suo favore.
Lei non si sa levare manco il fango dalle scarpe.

Inoltre quando ti sposi un uomo di potere sai a cosa vai incontro, perche' di certo non saranno rose e fiori e qualunque cosa tu faccia viene messa sotto i riflettori. Questo calcolo se lo doveva far prima.
Io per esempio passerei volentieri.. ma manco per tutto l'oro del mondo!


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sembra che lo facciano in pochine però..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io mica ho detto che la voglio fucilare...ho detto solo che non è coerente.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma io mica ho detto che la voglio fucilare...ho detto solo che non è coerente.



ne parlate con un disprezzo e una durezza che mi lasciano un po' stranita.Le cose che ha detto moltimodi sulla difficiltà di essere la donna di un uomo potente e delle difficoltà di un eventuale divorzio me le sarei aspettate più da una donna che da un uomo.
Tutto qua.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non erano battute.
> E trovo sgradevole che un ex divetta da film di quat0 ordine, tratti le veline di oggi con la presunzione che potrebbe avere la Montalcini.


 non è la montalcini ma nemmeno la divetta che dici.
e in menopausa finiremo tutte senza sentirci private della dote dell'intelletto


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

La Masina non parlò mai del suo infedele marito in pubblico.
Ma certo, parliamo di una vera Signora.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> La Masina non parlò mai del suo infedele marito in pubblico.
> Ma certo, parliamo di una vera Signora.


 ah beh


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è la montalcini ma nemmeno la divetta che dici.
> e in menopausa finiremo tutte senza sentirci private della dote dell'intelletto


Non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho scritto.  la mia era chiaramente una battuta.Si parlava d'altro...e certi trucchetti con me non funzionano.
Punto.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non mettermi in bocca cose che non ho scritto. Si parlava d'aktro...e certi trucchetti con me non funzionano.
> Punto


 non uso trucchi.non ne ho mai avuto bisogno


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Quella era una battuta


 Non proprio felice... nè nei miei confronti, nè verso quelli dell'altro nick.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque, anche la mia.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà potrebbero essere separati a tutti gli effetti pratici ma non burocratici per le evidenti questioni di opportunità.
> e lei ogni tanto sbotta per evidenziare che non è tanto cretina da non rendersi conto di un comportamento lesivo della sua dignità
> è un'ipotesi
> sarà anche stata un'attricetta ma da quel che ho letto è donna molto preparata e colta



anche io ho pensato a questo.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma questo non cambia un casso.
> 
> La first lady piu' in vista e' uscita intonsa da una situazione alquanto vomitevole... e anzi l'ha rivoltata a suo favore.
> Lei non si sa levare manco il fango dalle scarpe.
> ...


Non tutte possiedono la consapevolezza di cosa potrebbe voler dire vivere accanto ad un certo tipo di potere. 
Ogni situazione è diversa, quindi citare Hillary non cambia un kaiser...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma per dignita' lo manderei a cagare.
> 
> Ivana docet



tesora. la dignità è nella propria personalissima condizione interna...e che ne sappiamo noi Di Veronica.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non puoi conoscere i ricatti e le pressioni a cui una donna possa essere sottoposta da chi gestisce un potere enorme. Il marito non è un uomo comune. Quindi a volte certe "fughe" possono essere capite e giustificate. Ti darei ragione in altri casi ed in altre coppie... qui i retroscena possono essere tanti, e difficilmente ipotizzabili.


 è quello che penso anche io....


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Non tutte possiedono la consapevolezza di cosa potrebbe voler dire vivere accanto ad un certo tipo di potere. *
> Ogni situazione è diversa, quindi citare Hillary non cambia un kaiser...


sopratutto se vengono da un passato appunto di ex attricette...
non so se sia una signora o meno ma mi è sempre apparsa come donna dignitosa e discreta.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non proprio felice... nè nei miei confronti, nè verso quelli dell'altro nick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non c'era alcuna allusione volgare, neanche nelle intenzioni. Ci mancherebbe altro!


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è quello che penso anche io....


 A me sembra che si voglia omologare in casistiche ciò che non potrà mai essere omologato.
A che serve citare Hillary o altre mille donne? Ogni storia è diversa.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Ma si parlava...chiaro che ogni storia è diversa...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non tutte possiedono la consapevolezza di cosa potrebbe voler dire vivere accanto ad un certo tipo di potere.
> Ogni situazione è diversa, quindi citare Hillary non cambia un kaiser...



Il potere puo' anche essere diverso, lo ammetto, ma una situazione di merda da qualunque lato la si guardi rimane di merda... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque saggezza antica: non sputare nel piatto in cui mangi.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non erano battute.
> E trovo sgradevole che un ex divetta da film di quat0 ordine, tratti le veline di oggi con la presunzione che potrebbe avere la Montalcini.




Iris, non la conosci personalmente, che ne sappiamo.. epoi lei non si è messa in un partito, e non credo che sia cosi sciocca come donna, che oltretutto non ha 20 anni ma una certa esperienza.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *Non c'era alcuna allusione volgare*, neanche nelle intenzioni. Ci mancherebbe altro!


 Quello non l'ho assolutamente pensato. Avrei reagito in altro modo, credimi. Ma comunque mi da fastidio l'accostamento ad altri nick per suffragare un'opinione o un giudizio sul merito.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> La Clinton è un genio. In *tutti i* campi.


quali sono questi tutti?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me sembra che si voglia omologare in casistiche ciò che non potrà mai essere omologato.
> A che serve citare Hillary o altre mille donne? Ogni storia è diversa.


Ogni storia e' diversa, ogni donna e' diversa, ogni uomo e' diverso eccetera eccetera... tanto vale si chiuda bottega.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il potere puo' anche essere diverso, lo ammetto, ma una situazione di merda da qualunque lato la si guardi rimane di merda...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Si, è vero... ma c'è merda e merda. Una storia di corna è diversa da un eventuale stillicidio di nefandezze umane.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ogni storia e' diversa, ogni donna e' diversa, ogni uomo e' diverso eccetera eccetera... tanto vale si chiuda bottega.


 E perchè mai? Basta non dimenticarlo quando si guarda ai vari casi. A che serve paragonare mele con pere?


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quali sono questi tutti?


bhò..io la clinton non la sopporto...
sicuramente donna forte e scaltra ma non mi piace affatto


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Iris, non la conosci personalmente, che ne sappiamo.. epoi lei non si è messa in un partito, e non credo che sia cosi sciocca come donna, che oltretutto non ha 20 anni ma una certa esperienza.


Scusa Micio ma a me pare di esperienza non ne abbia troppa.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhò..io la clinton non la sopporto...
> sicuramente donna forte e scaltra ma non mi piace affatto


 Neanche a me... fa una degna coppia col marito.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E perchè mai? Basta non dimenticarlo quando si guarda ai vari casi. A che serve paragonare mele con pere?


Ma anche no.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhò..io la clinton non la sopporto...
> sicuramente donna forte e scaltra ma non mi piace affatto



Iris parlava di lui o di lei?

io ho capito di LUI.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche no.


 Quello vale sempre.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Iris parlava di lui o di lei?
> 
> io ho capito di LUI.


micio penso di lei...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa Micio ma a me pare di esperienza non ne abbia troppa.




mah...io non me la sento di giudicare il suo comportamento.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Neanche a me... fa una degna coppia col marito.


Eh perche' berlusconi con la moglie no? Perfetti!

Lui che si fa riprendere dalla Regina, lei che va in giro a sputtanarlo


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> micio penso di lei...


ambè...comunque sia la domanda vale comunque.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, è vero... ma c'è merda e merda. Una storia di corna è diversa da un eventuale stillicidio di nefandezze umane.


Uhmmm dici? Pensa che figata leggere sul giornale dei giochetti di tuo marito con una stagista e un sigaro cubano. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ripeto se considera il marito un essere cosi' spregievole lo molla. Poi ne dice peste e corna, altrimenti lei diventa spegievole quanto lui.

Al di la' della posizione sociale, trovo disgustoso dire peste e corna del proprio compagno.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mah...io non me la sento di giudicare il suo comportamento.


Io si.

S'e' messa in piazza, si becca pure i giudizi... come se li becca il marito.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh perche' berlusconi con la moglie no? Perfetti!
> 
> Lui che si fa riprendere dalla Regina, lei che va in giro a sputtanarlo



letrice, io voglio credere che abbia i suoli legittimi interessi a scegliere la sua condizione, che tra le altre cose non conosco in maniera approfondita.


Io capisco che da parte di coloro -donne- che hanno fatto scelte determinate e coerenti si possa  giudicare negativamente chi, nelle stessa situazione, o meglio ancora ancor piu' felice economicamente, non faccia altrettanto, ma considerala stupida non me la sento proprio.

Ho stima delle donne, e l'ho sempre detto, comunque l'ho a prescindere dai casi particolari,e  dalle sue frequentazioni  ..da quel poco  che vedo ogni tanto sui giornali io non credo che sia la bonazza matura..ma secondo me c'è di piu'.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Cosa ha da farsi perdonare la Clinton? La troppa intelligenza?
Il fatto che non ha piagnucolato il suo triste destino e ha accettato di stare a fianco del marito? Era una scelta sua...davvero non vi capisco..e mi è sembrata una scelta coerente.
La Clinton lo scrivo, e lo sottoscrivo, e non è mia la sola opinione, è un genio.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

> Al di la' della posizione sociale, trovo disgustoso dire peste e corna del proprio compagno.[/SIZE]


so di essere stata disgustosa, io l'ho fatto


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Io ho stima delle donne, come degli uomini, non a prescindere, ma in base al mio giudizio, sindacabile, certo. ma non a prescindere.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> letrice, io voglio credere che abbia i suoli legittimi interessi a scegliere la sua condizione, che tra le altre cose non conosco in maniera approfondita.
> 
> 
> Io capisco che da parte di coloro -donne- che hanno fatto scelte determinate e coerenti si possa  giudicare negativamente chi, nelle stessa situazione, o meglio ancora ancor piu' felice economicamente, non faccia altrettanto, ma considerala stupida non me la sento proprio.
> ...


Ma io non dico sia stupida... manco una volpe per me.

Quello che dico e' che quello che mettono in scena questi due e' un teatrino squallido, al pari di quei reality in cui moglie e marito si dicono peste e corna in diretta.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh perche' berlusconi con la moglie no? Perfetti!
> 
> Lui che si fa riprendere dalla Regina, lei che va in giro a sputtanarlo


 Boh senti, a me lei non dispiace. Se avesse accettato la proposta di candidarsi con Ualter, allora si che mi sarebbe crollata... ma da ciò che ho letto in questi anni, la trovo una donna intelligente... sicuramente sottoposta a pressioni difficili da sopportare.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Cosa ha da farsi perdonare la Clinton? La troppa intelligenza?
> Il fatto che non ha piagnucolato il suo triste destino e ha accettato di stare a fianco del marito? Era una scelta sua...davvero non vi capisco..e mi è sembrata una scelta coerente.
> La Clinton lo scrivo, e lo sottoscrivo, e non è mia la sola opinione, è un genio.


e la genialità Iris che non colgo.

che sia una donna che io ammiro e di cui riconosco la somma intelligenza...ma perchè dici che è geniale in TUTTI i campi?


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io non dico sia stupida... manco una volpe per me.
> 
> Quello che dico e' che quello che mettono in scena questi due e' un teatrino squallido, al pari di quei reality in cui moglie e marito si dicono peste e corna in diretta.


Esatto. Tipo Albano e la sua compagna. Ma almeno la Lecciso lo ha lasciato...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> so di essere stata disgustosa, io l'ho fatto


Ma non hai fornito nome e cognome.

Non qui almeno. Io non lo so chi e' tuo marito


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Io ho stima delle donne, come degli uomini, non a prescindere, ma in base al mio giudizio, sindacabile, certo. ma non a prescindere.


io tendenzialmente ho piu' stima delle donne. sono sincera.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Cosa ha da farsi perdonare la Clinton? La troppa intelligenza?
> Il fatto che non ha piagnucolato il suo triste destino e ha accettato di stare a fianco del marito? Era una scelta sua...davvero non vi capisco..e mi è sembrata una scelta coerente.
> *La Clinton lo scrivo, e lo sottoscrivo, e non è mia la sola opinione, è un genio*.


Ma genio de che? In cosa eccelle, cosa lascerà ai posteri? Hai una visione del genio assai ridotta.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uhmmm dici? *Pensa che figata leggere sul giornale dei giochetti di tuo marito con una stagista e un sigaro cubano*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Invece sentire la registrazione dell'ultima intervista di Borsellino? Dai, c'è una priorità... le corna son corna. Poi c'è tutto il resto...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris abbi pazienza....in cosa consisterebbe  la genialtà della clinton??si è tenuta il suo  pirla facendo pure lei i suoi bei calcolini che infatti le hanno dato grossi ricavi.
Mi suona strano che passi dal dire che la veronica non è la montalcini e poi definisci la clinton un genio...
allora è questione di simpatia secondo me. non di giudizio obiettivo.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Iris abbi pazienza....in cosa consisterebbe la genialtà della clinton??si è tenuta il suo pirla facendo pure lei i suoi bei calcolini che infatti le hanno dato grossi ricavi.
> Mi suona strano che passi dal dire che la veronica non è la montalcini e poi definisci la clinton un genio...
> allora è questione di simpatia secondo me. non di giudizio obiettivo.


Mi ricorda la battuta: se Buttiglione è un filosofo, Socrate chi cazzo era?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ora, leggere che Hillary è un genio... davvero mi lascia sconcertato!


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e la genialità Iris che non colgo.
> 
> che sia una donna che io ammiro e di cui riconosco la somma intelligenza...ma perchè dici che è geniale in TUTTI i campi?


E' stata tra i primi dieci avvocati d'America (e lì non è uno scherzo)....è stata la guida del marito (diventato presidente Usa, mica bruscolini); hagestito un affare che da noi è da ridere, ma negli usa no! Ha difeso il marito non dal fatto di avere una storia extraconiugale, ma dall'accusa di aver mentito al Congresso(negli Usa è grave, da noi fa fico mentire); ha gestito una situazione davanti al mondo.
Poi, si è data da fare in politica, con dei programmi riformisti niente male in epoca repubblicana.
Ha rischiato di essere eletta presidente, e comunque ha dato filo da torcere ad Obama, che l'ha voluta nel suo Staff.
Non so, se non vi pare abbastanza...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi ricorda la battuta: se Buttiglione è un filosofo, Socrate chi cazzo era?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pure a me...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

[





> QUOTE=Asudem;570645]Iris abbi pazienza....in cosa consisterebbe  la genialtà della clinton??si è tenuta il suo  pirla facendo pure lei i suoi bei calcolini che infatti le hanno dato grossi ricavi.




lo stavo scrivendo io.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E' stata tra i primi dieci avvicati d'America (e lì non è uno scherzo)....è stata la guida del marito (diventato presidente Usa, mica bruscolini); hagestito un affare che da noi è da ridere, ma negli usa no! Ha difeso il marito non dal fatto di avere una storia extraconiugale, ma dall'accusa di aver mentito al Congresso(negli Usa è grave, da noi fa fico mentire); ha gestito una situazione davanti al mondo.
> Poi, si è data da fare in politica, con dei programmi riformisti niente male in epoca repubblicana.
> Ha rischiato di essere eletta presidente, e comunque ha dato filo da torcere ad Obama, che l'ha voluta nel suo Staff.
> Non so, se non vi pare abbastanza...


si ma che cazzo c'entra con la genialità?
la genialità è tutt'altro.
Sicuramente ripeto, scaltra e non scema ma non geniale..


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E' stata tra i primi dieci avvocati d'America (e lì non è uno scherzo)....è stata la guida del marito (diventato presidente Usa, mica bruscolini); hagestito un affare che da noi è da ridere, ma negli usa no! Ha difeso il marito non dal fatto di avere una storia extraconiugale, ma dall'accusa di aver mentito al Congresso(negli Usa è grave, da noi fa fico mentire); ha gestito una situazione davanti al mondo.
> Poi, si è data da fare in politica, con dei programmi riformisti niente male in epoca repubblicana.
> Ha rischiato di essere eletta presidente, e comunque ha dato filo da torcere ad Obama, che l'ha voluta nel suo Staff.
> Non so, se non vi pare abbastanza...



tu hai parlato di genialità in TUTTI campi.

Ora mi pare che tu abbia dimostrato che eccelle in politica, diplomazia, nella sua professione..ma comunque in un ambito ben circoscritto, e assolutamente fatto di anelli concentrici, dove naturalmente passi da un anello all'altro.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Mi arrendo...e va bene, avete ragione voi.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E' stata tra i primi dieci avvocati d'America (e lì non è uno scherzo)....è stata la guida del marito (diventato presidente Usa, mica bruscolini); hagestito un affare che da noi è da ridere, ma negli usa no! Ha difeso il marito non dal fatto di avere una storia extraconiugale, ma dall'accusa di aver mentito al Congresso(negli Usa è grave, da noi fa fico mentire); ha gestito una situazione davanti al mondo.
> Poi, si è data da fare in politica, con dei programmi riformisti niente male in epoca repubblicana.
> Ha rischiato di essere eletta presidente, e comunque ha dato filo da torcere ad Obama, che l'ha voluta nel suo Staff.
> Non so, se non vi pare abbastanza...


Stava per finire in galera ai suoi tempi, assieme al marito. Comunque è stata un buon avvocato... ma lascerei stare le classifiche. Sull'aiuto per l'elezione del marito, ha procacciato parte dei fondi, è vero. 
I suoi programmi riformisti fanno cacare... l'hanno definita una quasi repubblicana.
E' riuscita a perdere contro un "abbronzato", in un paese razzista.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tu hai parlato di genialità in TUTTI campi.
> 
> Ora mi pare che tu abbia dimostrato che eccelle in politica, diplomazia, nella sua professione..ma comunque in un ambito ben circoscritto, e assolutamente fatto di anelli concentrici.


Leonardo da Vinci era unico, appunto.
Anche la Curie non eccelleva in tutti i campi


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi arrendo...e va bene, avete ragione voi.
















in ginocchio sui ceci immediatamente!!


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2009)

intanto perché questa donna (in gamba eccome nel suo lavoro indubbiamente )che ha tanta dignità e prestigio tanto da arrivare ad aspirare alla presidenza...perché non si fa chiamare con il suo cognome ?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

la genialità si esprime attraverso un atto creativo, unico, che rompe le convenzioni, gli schemi...e qui a mio modesto parere non vedo nulla di tutto questo.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Stava per finire in galera ai suoi tempi, assieme al marito. Comunque è stata un buon avvocato... ma lascerei stare le classifiche. Sull'aiuto per l'elezione del marito, ha procacciato parte dei fondi, è vero.
> I suoi programmi riformisti fanno cacare... l'hanno definita una quasi repubblicana.
> E' riuscita a perdere contro un "abbronzato", in un paese razzista.


Sei sicuro che il nostro premier non meriti di finirci in galera? E che la sua signora non sappia proprio niente dei suoi impicci?


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

*Che rabbia...*



Minerva ha detto:


> intanto perché questa donna (in gamba eccome nel suo lavoro indubbiamente )che ha tanta dignità e prestigio tanto da arrivare ad aspirare alla presidenza...*perché non si fa chiamare con il suo cognome* ?


 ... non averci pensato io!


----------



## brugola (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' riuscita a perdere contro un "abbronzato", in un paese razzista.


 
trombata per pochi voti, come il melandri


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Dici sul serio? Ma sei stato a cena con MK?


 
hanno fatto un seminario insieme!


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Leonardo da Vinci era unico, appunto.
> Anche la Curie non eccelleva in tutti i campi


 Vabbè dai... mo' non scomodiamo dei giganti per misurare nani


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto perché questa donna (in gamba eccome nel suo lavoro indubbiamente )che ha tanta dignità e prestigio tanto da arrivare ad aspirare alla presidenza...perché non si fa chiamare con il suo cognome ?


 
il nome pero' è un fatto culturale, è normale per una donna sposata in America portare sempre e solo il rapporto del coniuge, anche da vedova o divorziata!

Es. Eva Longoria quando si è sposata è diventata EVA LONGORIA PARKER, anche se tutto il mondo già la conosceva con il suo nome! Che è pure un nome d'arte, quindi a riconoscibilità forte!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè dai... mo' non scomodiamo dei giganti per misurare nani


ma infatti...si passa da un estremo all'altro in maniera incredibile!!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2009)

A me qualche volta succede che chiamino mio marito con il mio cognome....


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> hanno fatto un seminario insieme!


 Che simpatica canaglia... ti è piaciuta la battuta raffinata eh?


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la genialità si esprime attraverso un atto creativo, unico, che rompe le convenzioni, gli schemi...e qui a mio modesto parere non vedo nulla di tutto questo.


Geniale è anche chi esce bene da una situazione difficile. DE Gaulle è stato geniale, De Gasperi pure... parliamo di un campo in cui non esistono atti creativi.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> trombata per pochi voti, come il melandri


 Ecco, lui era a suo modo un genio... molto più della signora Clinton!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *Geniale è anche chi esce bene da una situazione difficile.* DE Gaulle è stato geniale, De Gasperi pure... parliamo di un campo in cui non esistono atti creativi.


no. E' in gamba non geniale.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Geniale è anche chi esce bene da una situazione difficile. DE Gaulle è stato geniale, De Gasperi pure... parliamo di un campo in cui non esistono atti creativi.



ci posso stare...un colpo di intelligenza che scioglie determinate problematiche puo' essere considerato geniale. Napoleon..anche lo lo fu.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto perché questa donna (in gamba eccome nel suo lavoro indubbiamente )che ha tanta dignità e prestigio tanto da arrivare ad aspirare alla presidenza...perché non si fa chiamare con il suo cognome ?



eccola qui...


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ci posso stare...un colpo di intelligenza che scioglie determinate problematiche puo' essere considerato geniale. Napoleon..anche lo lo fu.


Vabbè...adesso non è che me li fate nominare tutti eh?

Ma che vi piglia!


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ci posso stare...un colpo di intelligenza che scioglie determinate problematiche puo' essere considerato geniale. Napoleon..anche lo lo fu.


ma dai....
non mi paragonate napo alla hilly che m'incazzo


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no. E' in gamba non geniale.


 Però si vede che scarseggiano i geni, ultimamente... se uscire da una situazione difficile è geniale, uscirne da una di merda, chessò un tossico che smette di bucarsi... cos'è? Divino? 
Il genio è ben altra cosa. Ed è raro.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

*the question*

chi è il genio/a del forum


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

*sto male...*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai....
> non mi paragonate napo alla hilly che m'incazzo


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


per me napo è un mito


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Invece sentire la registrazione dell'ultima intervista di Borsellino? Dai, c'è una priorità... le corna son corna. Poi c'è tutto il resto...


Moltimodi ma tu credi credi sinceramente che lei sia libera di dire quello che vuole? Tu fai un uomo arrivato ai quei livelli, come Berlusconi, cosi' stupido?

Minchia nessuno e' libero di dire un cazzo in Italia figuriamoci la moglie del capo!

Oggi mi sembri veramente molto ingenuo.


----------



## brugola (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però si vede che scarseggiano i geni, ultimamente... se uscire da una situazione difficile è geniale, uscirne da una di merda, chessò un tossico che smette di bucarsi... cos'è? Divino?
> *Il genio è ben altra cosa*. Ed è raro.


 
che cos'è il genio??
l'ho fatta..l'ho fatta..ne sono sicuro


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Io mi tengo la Clinton e voi la Veronica Lario ?
Ok?


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

e poi scusate ...secondo questo vostro ragionamento pure il nano è geniale.
Cazzo,   come esce lui dalle situazioni difficili non ci esce nessuno


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai....
> non mi paragonate napo alla hilly che m'incazzo


ma figurati....


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e poi scusate ...secondo questo vostro ragionamento pure il nano è geniale.
> Cazzo,   come esce lui dalle situazioni difficili non ci esce nessuno



appunto.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Sta a vedere che ora ci scappa anche la lezione d'italiano!


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Moltimodi ma tu credi credi sinceramente che lei sia libera di dire quello che vuole? Tu fai un uomo arrivato ai quei livelli, come Berlusconi, cosi' stupido?
> 
> Minchia nessuno e' libero di dire un cazzo in Italia figuriamoci la moglie del capo!
> 
> Oggi mi sembri veramente molto ingenuo.


Io non so che gli è preso oggi. manco avesse visto le mie tette


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me napo è un mito


 Un vero gigante! Inglesi bastardi...


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sta a vedere che ora ci scappa anche la lezione d'italiano!


 Lo stavo per scrivere io...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Io mi tengo la Clinton e voi la Veronica Lario ?
> Ok?


Bhe' io mi accodo ma alla Clinton aggiungo anche Ivana


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo stavo per scrivere io...


perchè?non l'ho capita...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Moltimodi ma tu credi credi sinceramente che lei sia libera di dire quello che vuole? Tu fai un uomo arrivato ai quei livelli, come Berlusconi, cosi' stupido?
> 
> Minchia nessuno e' libero di dire un cazzo in Italia figuriamoci la moglie del capo!
> 
> Oggi mi sembri veramente molto ingenuo.


ao'..ma sti cazzi...della famiglia lario berlusca


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Moltimodi ma tu credi credi sinceramente che lei sia libera di dire quello che vuole? Tu fai un uomo arrivato ai quei livelli, come Berlusconi, cosi' stupido?
> 
> Minchia nessuno e' libero di dire un cazzo in Italia figuriamoci la moglie del capo!
> 
> Oggi mi sembri veramente molto ingenuo.


 Mah... potrebbe aver parlato sotto dettatura, certo. Al capo piace darsi martellate sui coglioni, e scrive la letterina alla moglie che poi la legge.
Sull'ingenuità non farei classifiche


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e poi scusate ...secondo questo vostro ragionamento pure il nano è geniale.
> Cazzo, come esce lui dalle situazioni difficili non ci esce nessuno


A suo modo lo è, un genio del crimine.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' io mi accodo ma alla Clinton aggiungo anche Ivana


ma oltre ai labbroni sta donna che ha fatto?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ao'..ma sti cazzi...della famiglia lario berlusca


Ma infatti manipolatori d'eccelza!
Alla fine lei non deve essere proprio una pessima attrice!


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sta a vedere che ora ci scappa anche la lezione d'italiano!


 In che senso? Spiega.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo stavo per scrivere io...


 E cioè?


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma oltre ai labbroni sta donna che ha fatto?



Senza avere l'arnese l'ha buttata nel chiulo al marito 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti pare poco... di questi tempi a me pare assai


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In che senso? Spiega.


Per favore...

Io ho capito nel contesto il "genio" che Iris ha attribuito a Hillary Clinton... veramente non c'e' bisogno si scomodare lo Zingarelli.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per favore...
> 
> Io ho capito nel contesto il "genio" che Iris ha attribuito a Hillary Clinton... veramente non c'e' bisogno si scomodare lo Zingarelli.




ma io non l'ho scomodato 

	
	
		
		
	


	









penzavo e scrivevo...


ao'..basta con sta storia della Lario, lei ha la hermes e tu no, intanto


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza avere l'arnese l'ha buttata nel chiulo al marito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bhè ma non mi pare l'unica...oggi di donne che levano le mutande a ricchi mariti ce ne sono tante.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma io non l'ho scomodato



Infatti non rispondevo a te stordita 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Dimmi cosa vedi nel mio avatar?


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma io non l'ho scomodato


bhà..non l'ho mica capita neanch'io 

	
	
		
		
	


	




si riferiscono a me??


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti non rispondevo a te stordita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quella iena di soreta...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

la terza sorella, non la seconda.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E cioè?


Intendo dire che io ho scritto geniale, senza pensare che il termine sarebbe stato scandagliato fino a verificarne l'origine etimologica.
Insomma mi è sembrato un volermi dare torto a tutti i costi.
Ma siccome non soffro di manie di persecuzione, accetto e sto.
Faccio una battuta, e un utente mi attacca sulla storia della menopausa. mi è sembrato ridicolmente pretestuoso. E l'ho detto.
Poi mi si dice che ho il vizio di omologare e schematizzare...detto a proposito della moglie del leader di centrodestra mi è parso assurdo. E va beh...mi sono chiarita.
Parlo della clinton (per via dell'ovvia analogia) , la definisco geniale...e mi si dice che no, il genio è una tto creativo.
Insomma, no è che io non sia d'accordo con voi, ma pare che voi non siate d'accordo con me.
Ma appunto non soffro di manie di persecuzione...quindi chiudo senza ulteriori inutili polemiche.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma io non l'ho scomodato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne avra' una collezione non indifferente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cosa credi la mia e' tutta gelosia


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per favore...
> 
> *Io ho capito nel contesto il "genio" che Iris ha attribuito a Hillary Clinton*... veramente non c'e' bisogno si scomodare lo Zingarelli.


L'ho capito anche io (devo essere un genio...) e non sono d'accordo con lei in ogni caso. La parola genio in situazioni come quelle descritte, per me è fuori luogo. Astuzia, furbizia, capacità... si. Genio davvero no.
E senza scomodare lo Zingarelli.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Intendo dire che io ho scritto geniale, senza pensare che il termine sarebbe stato scandagliato fino a verificarne l'origine etimologica.
> *Insomma mi è sembrato un volermi dare torto a tutti i costi.*
> Ma siccome non soffro di manie di persecuzione, accetto e sto.
> Faccio una battuta, e un utente mi attacca sulla storia della menopausa. mi è sembrato ridicolmente pretestuoso. E l'ho detto.
> ...


No, per niente. Tante volte mi trovo d'accordo con te. Questa volta semplicemente no.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Intendo dire che io ho scritto geniale, senza pensare che il termine sarebbe stato scandagliato fino a verificarne l'origine etimologica.
> * Insomma mi è sembrato un volermi dare torto a tutti i costi.*
> Ma siccome non soffro di manie di persecuzione, accetto e sto.
> Faccio una battuta, e un utente mi attacca sulla storia della menopausa. mi è sembrato ridicolmente pretestuoso. E l'ho detto.
> ...


mi spiace che tu abbia avuto quest'impressione, non è così.
Come ti ho scritto su, mi ha solo stupita la veemenza con la quale ti sei espressa sulla veronica.Poi mi hai citato una donna che non apprezzo affatto e ti ho solo detto che gli aggettivi che usavi per definirla mi sembravano eccessivamente lusinghieri.
Amen 

	
	
		
		
	


	






su quella stronza della monicà siam tutti d'accordo??


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *L'ho capito anche io* (devo essere un genio...) e non sono d'accordo con lei in ogni caso. La parola genio in situazioni come quelle descritte, per me è fuori luogo. Astuzia, furbizia, capacità... si. Genio davvero no.
> E senza scomodare lo Zingarelli.


Se l'hai capito non vedo la necessita' di battute del menga.

Se per te non e' pertinente, e ci sta', lo puoi semplicemente dire senza troppe cerimonie.

Veramente ti ho trovato fastidioso. 

Ma ti amo lo stesso... sia chiaro che stasera si tromba.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi spiace che tu abbia avuto quest'impressione, non è così.
> Come ti ho scritto su, mi ha solo stupita la veemenza con la quale ti sei espressa sulla veronica.Poi mi hai citato una donna che non apprezzo affatto e ti ho solo detto che gli aggettivi che usavi per definirla mi sembravano eccessivamente lusinghieri.
> Amen
> 
> ...


 Anche lei a suo modo... mica scema, dai.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Intendo dire che io ho scritto geniale, senza pensare che il termine sarebbe stato scandagliato fino a verificarne l'origine etimologica.
> Insomma mi è sembrato un volermi dare torto a tutti i costi.
> Ma siccome non soffro di manie di persecuzione, accetto e sto.
> Faccio una battuta, e un utente mi attacca sulla storia della menopausa. mi è sembrato ridicolmente pretestuoso. E l'ho detto.
> ...



ma lasciale dire a quelle due oche ..cosa vuoi che contino le loro starnazzate.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche lei a suo modo... mica scema, dai.





















infatti ho scritto stronza non scema


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche lei a suo modo... mica scema, dai.



Ma infatti. Io non avrei pensato alle mutande nel frizer per esempio


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2009)

io non sono un'utente qualsiasi .per favore


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

*iena*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Se l'hai capito non vedo la necessita' di battute del menga.
> 
> Se per te non e' pertinente, e ci sta', lo puoi semplicemente dire senza troppe cerimonie.
> 
> ...



se vuoi t' impresto il mio Clinton stasera.

molla quell'anarchico..dammi retta...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se l'hai capito non vedo la necessita' di battute del menga.
> 
> Se per te non e' pertinente, e ci sta', lo puoi semplicemente dire senza troppe cerimonie.
> 
> ...


Le mie battute del menga me le evidenzi. Quando scherzi o precisi tu, l'effetto evidentemente ti suona diversamente. 
Io in questa discussione ne ho viste alcune davvero scorrette, in primis quella di Iris ed ancor di più di Verena. Perchè per sottolineare il loro punto di vista tiravano fuori un altro nick.
Concordo con te sul fastidioso. Anche io ho avuto la stessa sensazione leggendoti.
Poi l'amore è un'altra cosa, si sa.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

insomma siete tutti un branco di rompicoglioni


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le mie battute del menga me le evidenzi. Quando scherzi o precisi tu, l'effetto evidentemente ti suona diversamente.
> Io in questa discussione ne ho viste alcune davvero scorrette, in primis quella di Iris ed ancor di più di Verena. Perchè per sottolineare il loro punto di vista tiravano fuori un altro nick.
> Concordo con te sul fastidioso. Anche io ho avuto la stessa sensazione leggendoti.
> Poi l'amore è un'altra cosa, si sa.


Manco le ho lette... poi mi rivolgo a te non a loro.

Il tuo scambio di battute con Asu e' roba che da te non mi aspetto.

Tutto qui.


----------



## brugola (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> insomma siete tutti un branco di rompicoglioni


donna  

	
	
		
		
	


	

























quasi quasi vi mando a cagher e volo al mare...un'oretta e via


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Manco le ho lette... poi mi rivolgo a te non a loro.
> 
> * Il tuo scambio di battute con Asu e' roba che da te non mi aspetto.*
> 
> Tutto qui.
















su cosa??


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Manco le ho lette... poi mi rivolgo a te non a loro.
> 
> Il tuo scambio di battute con Asu e' roba che da te non mi aspetto.
> 
> Tutto qui.


 Visto che si parlava di battute scorrette nella discussione, ci stavano anche, e soprattutto, quelle.
Con asu, e non solo con lei, ho ironizzato su alcune definizioni di genio, tirate davvero per i capelli IMHO... niente di scorretto, mi pare. Ma ci sta pure che ad altri possano sembrarlo.


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> su cosa??


 Penso sull'ironia manifestata davanti alla parola genio accostata alla signora Clinton...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Visto che si parlava di battute scorrette nella discussione, ci stavano anche, e soprattutto, quelle.
> Con asu, e non solo con lei, ho ironizzato su alcune definizioni di genio, tirate davvero per i capelli IMHO... niente di scorretto, mi pare. Ma ci sta pure che ad altri possano sembrarlo.


Sei hai capito il senso di "genio" nel contesto mi pare che lo scambio di battute fosse non tanto scorretto quanto fuori luogo.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Penso sull'ironia manifestata davanti alla parola genio accostata alla signora Clinton...




se a me non sembra affatto un genio sarò libera di scriverlo  senza che si litighi o no??
mah...


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sei hai capito il senso di "genio" nel contesto mi pare che lo scambio di battute fosse non tanto scorretto quanto fuori luogo.


 Ho detto che non lo condivido in ogni caso, pur capendolo. Quindi l'ironia, che non era certo maleducata come lo è stata precedentemente la persona verso cui era diretta, ci sta tutta.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho detto che non lo condivido in ogni caso, pur capendolo. Quindi l'ironia, che non era certo maleducata come lo è stata precedentemente la persona verso cui era diretta, ci sta tutta.


Si vabe' la legge del laglione...LOL


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

baaaaaaaaaastaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si vabe' la legge del laglione...LOL


 Eh no, io non ho ricambiato la maleducazione. Quindi nessuna legge del taglione. L'ironia non è citare altri nick (tra l'altro assenti) per avvalorare le tue idee.
Ora mi stupisci tu.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> baaaaaaaaaastaaaaaaaaaaa


che bell' avatar  micè!!


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che bell' avatar  micè!!



crazie...son io...


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> crazie...son io...


a fine giornata??


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

............


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a fine giornata??




all'inizio.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eh no, io non ho ricambiato la maleducazione. Quindi nessuna legge del taglione. L'ironia non è citare altri nick (tra l'altro assenti) per avvalorare le tue idee.
> Ora mi stupisci tu.


Ora piantala per cortesia.Perchè io l'ho nominato una volta. Senza riferimenti offensivi e volgari (che non erano neanche nei miei pensieri).
Era una battuta, continuare a parlarne dà alla cosa una valenza che non aveva.
Se mi vuoi dare della maleducata, puoi farlo, ma sarebbe il caso di non continuare a nominare chi, probabilmente per leggerezza, ma non per cattiveria, ho nominato una sola volta.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le mie battute del menga me le evidenzi. Quando scherzi o precisi tu, l'effetto evidentemente ti suona diversamente.
> Io in questa discussione ne ho viste alcune davvero scorrette, in primis quella di Iris *ed ancor di più di Verena*. Perchè per sottolineare il loro punto di vista tiravano fuori un altro nick.
> Concordo con te sul fastidioso. Anche io ho avuto la stessa sensazione leggendoti.
> Poi l'amore è un'altra cosa, si sa.


Stavolta straparli: che avrei detto io che qui non ho proprio postato o quasi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









La battuta sul seminario era affettuosissima (per Monica, eh, che di te proprio come sai non mi cale, ma di lei si).


----------



## Iago (29 Aprile 2009)

*ma tu guarda...*

...non una riga sul fatto che a 70 e più anni, un presidente di consiglio, si faccia chiamare "papi" da una subrettina napoletana (che se ho ben capito, ha candidato alle europee), e che, addirittura, và alla festa dei 18 anni 

	
	
		
		
	


	





...almeno una risposta dalla moglie mi sembra legittima e doverosa...risposta ben data secondo me, perchè passando per commento politico arriva a commento di moglie e mamma, quando dice che non era presente alle feste dei figli, e la dice lunga e tutta.

...che poi tacciare di incoerenza una che si limita a rimanerci insieme, bè, questo sì che mi sembra una ingerenza nella vita privata...sono 15 (o 20) anni che non si è mai vista al fianco del marito in nessuna occasione, mai...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non una riga sul fatto che a 70 e più anni, un presidente di consiglio, si faccia chiamare "papi" da una subrettina napoletana (che se ho ben capito, ha candidato alle europee), e che, addirittura, và alla festa dei 18 anni
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha pensato bene Mm che ha detto che potrebbe essere sua figlia.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ha pensato bene Mm che ha detto che potrebbe essere sua figlia.


 sua nipote, vuoi dire


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non una riga sul fatto che a 70 e più anni, un presidente di consiglio, si faccia chiamare "papi" da una subrettina napoletana (che se ho ben capito, ha candidato alle europee), e che, addirittura, và alla festa dei 18 anni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me e' proprio quello che mi sembra fuori luogo... il parallelo tra un politico di merda e un padre di merda 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Assurdo proprio... come dire che un traditore, quindi marito di merda sia poi incompetente nella sua professione.

Veramente a me lui non sta simpatico per nulla... ma anche lei limitarsi a rimanere insieme a un uomo per un po' piu' di soldi... perche' anche se si separasse non sarebbe la separazione dei morti di fame qualunque!

Non riesco ad apprezzarla tantomeno vedo buona fede nelle sue azioni.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sua nipote, vuoi dire




no, figlia..illeggitima.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no, figlia..illeggitima.


 oh cribbio


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me e' proprio quello che mi sembra fuori luogo... il parallelo tra un politico di merda e un padre di merda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lei non ha detto che è un padre di merda, ha detto che si stupiva perchè al compleanno del  diciottesimo anno di suo non è andato.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> oh cribbio



beh..non potrebbe averla avuta da una donnina napoletana venti anni fa?

ci sta...eccome se ci sta...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no, figlia..illeggitima.


Ma anche se fosse Micio chissenefrega!

Rovinatelo perche' e' un politico di cacca... su quello bisogna concentrarsi non sulle notizie da Novella 2000!


----------



## Iago (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me e' proprio quello che mi sembra fuori luogo... il parallelo tra un politico di merda e un padre di merda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lei potrebbe amarlo, o non esiste proprio?? (non la difendo, sia chiaro, ma lui è esagerato) 

...e credo sia molto importante per l'elettorato sapere che non era presente ai 18 anni dei figli, ma è su facebook alla festa della tipa...


----------



## Iago (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche se fosse Micio chissenefrega!
> 
> Rovinatelo perche' e' un politico di cacca... su quello bisogna concentrarsi non sulle notizie da Novella 2000!



ma guarda che è un politico di cacca anche perchè come uomo non vale niente, se si mette in storie da Novella 2000...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lei non ha detto che è un padre di merda, ha detto che si stupiva perchè al compleanno del  diciottesimo anno di suo non è andato.


Bha' e questo cosa lascia dedurre? Tu cosa deduci da questa frase?


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2009)

Beh, il caso di Mitterrand docet...!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha' e questo cosa lascia dedurre? Tu cosa deduci da questa frase?


 
che a Napoli ci sono dolci di compleanno migliori!!!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Aprile 2009)

Ho fatto una battuta razzista, sanzionatemi!!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> Lei potrebbe amarlo, o non esiste proprio?? (non la difendo, sia chiaro, ma lui è esagerato)
> 
> ...e credo sia molto importante per l'elettorato sapere che non era presente ai 18 anni dei figli, ma è su facebook alla festa della tipa...


Ma tu ami una persona e la sputtani cosi' clamorosamente? 

Ma dai ora giudichiamo i politici dal fatto che siano o meno padri presenti? Giudichi un professionista dalla sua vita privata? Quindi Mosley che si frustare da 4 prostitute meritava di essere dimesso dalla sua carica?

Veramente che cazzo dite??? Veramente trovo i vostri discorsi assurdi.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> che a Napoli ci sono dolci di compleanno migliori!!!

















Ma va che a quanto pare era un tradimento virtuale... su Facebook


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me e' proprio quello che mi sembra fuori luogo... il parallelo tra un politico di merda e un padre di merda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lettrice, è perchè io non posso permettermi di vedere la _cattiva fede,_ anche perchè mi pare manchino le condizini oggettive per dimostrarlo, che non riesco a giudicarla.

Poi sai...la coerenza è legata ai propri "credo" e che ne sappiamo noi de lsuo ruolo in famiglia, le sfumature, le dinamiche...

magari sono separati e non lo sappiamo.

o magari non è coerente evvabbè...e quanti lo sono completamente e sempre?

mi sto allargando troppo. la finisco.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

*iena*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche se fosse Micio chissenefrega!
> 
> Rovinatelo perche' e' un politico di cacca... su quello bisogna concentrarsi non sulle notizie da Novella 2000!



si stava parlando di lario, non di lui.


ohhhma avete i nervi scoperti oggi?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> che a Napoli ci sono dolci di compleanno migliori!!!


non è vero.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si stava parlando di lario, non di lui.
> 
> 
> ohhhma avete i nervi scoperti oggi?



No e' che veramente rimango allibita.

ZE' andato al complenno del figlio allora e' un buon politico... non c'e' andato ehh allora, che politico di merda 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se e' cosi' che si va a votare siamo apposto


----------



## Iago (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu ami una persona e la sputtani cosi' clamorosamente?
> 
> Ma dai ora giudichiamo i politici dal fatto che siano o meno padri presenti? Giudichi un professionista dalla sua vita privata? Quindi Mosley che si frustare da 4 prostitute meritava di essere dimesso dalla sua carica?
> 
> Veramente che cazzo dite??? Veramente trovo i vostri discorsi assurdi.



Nella vita dei politici hanno una valenza enorme i vari vizi privati, e ancor di più le malattie, in termini elettorali.

Per me un buon politico, dovrebbe essere un giusto, equilibrato, coerente, leale, non traditore, padre di famiglia...ecc ecc...come fai ad escludere queste qualità (che evidentemente costa tanto mantenere per tutta la vita) dalla valutazione dell'uomo che dovrebbe rappresentarti...?


(La ami e la detesti quando fa le cappellate...lo trovo normale, e credo che semplicemente sia così, lui è a Bruxelles e lei ha trovato il coraggio di farlo oppure è una trovata pubblicitaria come ha detto qualcuno)


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> Nella vita dei politici hanno una valenza enorme i vari vizi privati, e ancor di più le malattie, in termini elettorali.
> 
> Per me un buon politico, dovrebbe essere un giusto, equilibrato, coerente, leale, non traditore, padre di famiglia...ecc ecc...come fai ad escludere queste qualità (che evidentemente costa tanto mantenere per tutta la vita) dalla valutazione dell'uomo che dovrebbe rappresentarti...?
> 
> ...


Per me un buon politico e' un buon politico... indipendentemente da tutto!
Onestamento non vedo come li si possa giudicare altrimenti, visto che a casa con loro io non ci sto... e i media lasciano il tempo che trovano.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Non lo so Kennedy si trombava Marylin cornificando l'altra... eppure mi pare fosse un buon politico.
Bush padre amorevole, marito fedele (pare almeno) ha cagato fuori dal vaso


----------



## Iago (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me un buon politico e' un buon politico... indipendentemente da tutto!
> Onestamento non vedo come li si possa giudicare altrimenti, visto che a casa con loro io non ci sto... e i media lasciano il tempo che trovano.



ma dai...ma cone indipendentemente da tutto.....


quindi non è importante che abbiano processi e condanne alle spalle, che abbiamo rubato, che vadano con le prostitute e con i trans (o le trans, non sò bene) che si tirino la coca sui banchi in parlamento, che ecc ecc...

...và bè...


----------



## Iago (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so Kennedy si trombava Marylin cornificando l'altra... eppure mi pare fosse un buon politico.
> Bush padre amorevole, marito fedele (pare almeno) ha cagato fuori dal vaso



ma lasciamo perdere gli esempi storici...non si può non considerare che tipo di persona sei, se ti devo votare...dai...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ma dai...ma cone indipendentemente da tutto.....
> 
> 
> quindi non è importante che abbiano processi e condanne alle spalle, che abbiamo rubato, che vadano con le prostitute e con i trans (o le trans, non sò bene) che si tirino la coca sui banchi in parlamento, che ecc ecc...
> ...


Processi e condanne e' un altro discorso perche' influenza la sua carriera lavorativa anzi fanno parte del curriculum e non solo quello dei politici... che vadano a prostitute o trans onestamente non vuol dire niente econ molta probabilita' anche quelli che consideriamo buoni politici lo hanno fatto, veramente quello che seccede in camera da letto sono cazzi loro... anche la droga son cazzi loro tant'e' che secondo ne me ne fanno strauso tutti buoni e cattivi politici.

Un politico non lo giudico dalla sua vita privata... guarda qua c'e' un sindaco gay, prima uno che andava a puttane... nessuno s'e' mai azzardato a controllargli sotto il tappeto per vedere se c'era polvere prima di andare a votare (e manco dopo).

Poi io non difendo Berlusconi, ma neanche lo voglio condannare per cose che con la sua professione non c'entrano un cazzo


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ma lasciamo perdere gli esempi storici...non si può non considerare che tipo di persona sei, se ti devo votare...dai...


Ma tu hai affermato il contrario, non io...


----------



## Iago (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Processi e condanne e' un altro discorso perche' influenza la sua carriera lavorativa anzi fanno parte del curriculum e non solo quello dei politici... che vadano a prostitute o trans onestamente non vuol dire niente econ molta probabilita' anche quelli che consideriamo buoni politici lo hanno fatto, veramente quello che seccede in camera da letto sono cazzi loro... anche la droga son cazzi loro tant'e' che secondo ne me ne fanno strauso tutti buoni e cattivi politici.
> 
> Un politico non lo giudico dalla sua vita privata... guarda qua c'e' un sindaco gay, prima uno che andava a puttane... nessuno s'e' mai azzardato a controllargli sotto il tappeto per vedere se c'era polvere prima di andare a votare (e manco dopo).
> 
> Poi io non difendo Berlusconi, ma neanche lo voglio condannare per cose che con la sua professione non c'entrano un cazzo


Ma infatti avevo capito che facevi riferimento alle storie da Nord Europa, noi qui siamo il tuo sud...non siamo culturalmente preparati a discorsi del genere, abbiamo politici che hanno tutti i mali del mondo, e non abbiamo neanche l'apertura e l'emancipazione dell'Europa settentrionale...


----------



## Iago (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu hai affermato il contrario, non io...



...hai letto male??


----------



## Lettrice (29 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...hai letto male??



Assolutamente no



> Per me un buon politico, dovrebbe essere un giusto, equilibrato, coerente, leale, non traditore, padre di famiglia...ecc ecc...come fai ad escludere queste qualità (che evidentemente costa tanto mantenere per tutta la vita) dalla valutazione dell'uomo che dovrebbe rappresentarti...?


Be' io le escludo visto che di santi in politica non ne conosco, trovare tutte queste qualita' in una sola persona mi pare un po' pretenzioso... di conseguenza giudico solo il politico, non il padre di famiglia, il marito etc ect


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Uno dei motivi per cui non parlo male del mio ex è perchè il padre dei miei figli, rovinando la sua reputazione, rovino anche quaella dei miei figli. 
Rovinare pubblicamente un marito è peggio che tradirlo, ed anche più vigliacco.


----------



## Iris (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu ami una persona e la sputtani cosi' clamorosamente?
> 
> Ma dai ora giudichiamo i politici dal fatto che siano o meno padri presenti? Giudichi un professionista dalla sua vita privata? Quindi Mosley che si frustare da 4 prostitute meritava di essere dimesso dalla sua carica?
> 
> Veramente che cazzo dite??? Veramente trovo i vostri discorsi assurdi.


Pure io.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Sapete che ho sentito stamane sulla metro? due anziane signore, piene di ammirazione per la signora Berlusconi, che aveva il coraggio di dire ciò che pensava delle sciacquette in televisione. Parlavano male della Carfagna, della Gelmini ecc ecc, e sostenevano che lui poverino era solo una vittima, ma l'unica brava persona di cui fidarsi.
> Lo voteranno













 

La conclusione è sempre la stessa: la colpa è delle donne ...l'uomo poverino è fatto di carne...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma scusate non ho capito...non può esprimere un parere pubblicamente su suo marito?
> A me non sembra lo faccia spesso...quando lo fa si vede che lo ritiene necessario e che valuti attentamente le conseguenze.
> Non mi pare affatto donna scema.


Soprattutto credo che sia tanto imbufalita da fare quello che sa che a lui pesa di più...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'altra esternazione l'aveva fatta (era scritto) perché lui non si era scusato privatamente.
Avranno fatto un accordo poi in cui lui avrà riconosciuto di aver sbagliato e avrà garantito di non fare più stronzate che, oltre che mettere in imbarazzo lei, sono in contrasto con un'immagine dignitosa di padre.
Lui va avanti per la sua autostrada e lei ...colpisce.
Che la chieda lui la separazione assumendosi la responsabilità pubblica di doverne giustificare le ragioni.
Se lo chiedesse lei lui saprebbe bene far la figura (con l'utilizzo dei media) del povero Kramer abbandonato dalla moglie Kramer... 
Lei si crea così pubbliche ragioni del suo agire.
In quanto a rimetterci... legalmente ha dei diritti che non corrispondono al patrimonio che lei sa di poter avere (anche per i figli) o crediamo che il patrimonio sia solo quello dichiarato?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se non dà a lei e ai figli quel che lei sa di poter avere e sa come lui l'ha ottenuto; lei se ne guarda bene di chiedere la separazione.
Lei sa anche bene che accordo avrà fatto con la prima moglie e se è stato o no favorevole e sa bene come lui potrebbe agire.
E credo che Miriam faccia molto bene perché è il modo in cui può meglio colpire che l'ha umiliata pubblicamente.

Simpatica non mi è (sono influenzata dalla fisionomia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   ma lui è ignobile nei confronti di lei e dei figli. Oltrettutto c'è il rischio che lui abbia avuto o abbia in futuro e riconosca altri figli privando quelli di lei di beni che lei vuole tutelare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma scusate non ho capito...non può esprimere un parere pubblicamente su suo marito?
> A me non sembra lo faccia spesso...quando lo fa si vede che lo ritiene necessario e che valuti attentamente le conseguenze.
> Non mi pare affatto donna scema.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Hai ragione, ma per dignita' lo manderei a cagare.
> 
> Ivana docet


Ivana aveva la sua convenienza a divorziare secondo la legislazione statunitense. 



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non se sei una first lady.
> 
> Qui ci sta Hillary docet...


Hilary divorziando e reagendo da donna ...non avrebbe potuto fare la sua carriera politica.


----------



## Iago (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu hai affermato il contrario, non io...



spiegami in che modo ho affermato il contrario...non capisco...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E' stata tra i primi dieci avvocati d'America (e lì non è uno scherzo)....è stata la guida del marito (diventato presidente Usa, mica bruscolini); hagestito un affare che da noi è da ridere, ma negli usa no! Ha difeso il marito non dal fatto di avere una storia extraconiugale, ma dall'accusa di aver mentito al Congresso(negli Usa è grave, da noi fa fico mentire); ha gestito una situazione davanti al mondo.
> Poi, si è data da fare in politica, con dei programmi riformisti niente male in epoca repubblicana.
> Ha rischiato di essere eletta presidente, e comunque ha dato filo da torcere ad Obama, che l'ha voluta nel suo Staff.
> Non so, se non vi pare abbastanza...


 Anche a me piace.
Anche se credo che più che moglie devota avesse ragioni sue.
Dopo essere stata l'artefice dell'elezione del marito non salvarlo avrebbe precluso a lei (la vera presidente) la possibilità di un carriera politica.


Non credo che si possa valutare il comportamento di donne che sono tanto lontane da noi con il nostro metro.
I fatti miei al massimo potrebbero interessare ai vicini pettegoli e divulgarli non porterebbe alcun tipo di beneficio né a me né ai miei figli.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Aprile 2009)

A me lei sembra solo sempre più patetica...


----------



## Iago (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Uno dei motivi per cui non parlo male del mio ex è perchè il padre dei miei figli, rovinando la sua reputazione, rovino anche quaella dei miei figli.
> Rovinare pubblicamente un marito è peggio che tradirlo, ed anche più vigliacco.



...quindi non parli se tuo marito 70enne và ai 18 anni di una a cui regala un collier e si fa chiamare papi, e le cui foto si trovano su facebook...
(tralasciando che è presidente del consiglio e che la sta candidando nel PDL)


...anche io non parlo male della mia ex perchè rispecchierebbe sulle mie figlie, fino a un certo punto, però... se fà una cappellate non faccio l'ipocrita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Processi e condanne e' un altro discorso perche' influenza la sua carriera lavorativa anzi fanno parte del curriculum e non solo quello dei politici... che vadano a prostitute o trans onestamente non vuol dire niente econ molta probabilita' anche quelli che consideriamo buoni politici lo hanno fatto, veramente quello che seccede in camera da letto sono cazzi loro... anche la droga son cazzi loro tant'e' che secondo ne me ne fanno strauso tutti buoni e cattivi politici.
> 
> Un politico non lo giudico dalla sua vita privata... guarda qua c'e' un sindaco gay, prima uno che andava a puttane... nessuno s'e' mai azzardato a controllargli sotto il tappeto per vedere se c'era polvere prima di andare a votare (e manco dopo).
> 
> Poi io non difendo Berlusconi, ma neanche lo voglio condannare per cose che con la sua professione non c'entrano un cazzo


Però magari non fondavano la loro politica sulla difesa della famiglia tradizionale, non si opponevano a un riconoscimento delle coppie omosessuali, non facevano campagne antidroga.

E' la coerenza che si cerca nel politico.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però magari non fondavano la loro politica sulla difesa della famiglia tradizionale, non si opponevano a un riconoscimento delle coppie omosessuali, non facevano campagne antidroga.
> 
> E' la coerenza che si cerca nel politico.


senza contare che se questo ci rappresenta all'estero raffigurando la perfetta macchietta di mister cialis è lecito vergognarsene


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Uno dei motivi per cui non parlo male del mio ex è perchè il padre dei miei figli, rovinando la sua reputazione, rovino anche quaella dei miei figli.
> Rovinare pubblicamente un marito è peggio che tradirlo, ed anche più vigliacco.


 Ma il silvio la reputazione se l'è rovinato da solo e offende oltre la moglie anche i figli faccendo il galletto PUBBLICAMENTE con delle loro coetanee.
Lei intervenendo cerca di salvare almeno la sua immagine.
Che poi ci riesca o no è da vedere.
Però è anche l'unico modo che ha constatato di avere per contenere i comportamenti del marito dolorosi per i figli oltre che per lei.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A me lei sembra solo sempre più patetica...


e perchè fedy?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche a me piace.
> Anche se credo che più che moglie devota avesse ragioni sue.
> Dopo essere stata l'artefice dell'elezione del marito non salvarlo avrebbe precluso a lei (la vera presidente) la possibilità di un carriera politica.
> 
> ...


son d'accordo persa.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma il silvio la reputazione se l'è rovinato da solo e offende oltre la moglie anche i figli faccendo il galletto PUBBLICAMENTE con delle loro coetanee.
> Lei intervenendo cerca di salvare almeno la sua immagine.
> Che poi ci riesca o no è da vedere.
> Però è anche l'unico modo che ha constatato di avere per contenere i comportamenti del marito dolorosi per i figli oltre che per lei.


Però intanto continua a tenere il culo ben bene al calduccio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sui figli e sulla loro tutela (inserimento nelle sue aziende proprietà azionaria etc etc) non  si può dire che ci debba pensare la sciura Veronica, lui ha già provveduto alla bisogna (pensate a come ha invece gestito la stessa questione figli ad es. Bill Gates...)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dopo l'uscita pubblica che lei ha fatto e la pubblicazione delle liste (dove i personaggi indicati da lei in pratica non ci sono), lui ha avuto l'opportunità in pratica di darle dell'isterica...oltre ad accumunare a tale atteggiamento tutta la sinistra (che si rivela sempre più il suo miglior alleato  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   che aveva già, come lei, "preventivamente" gridato allo scandalo...

Lei poi non è che mi sembri poi tutta sta cima di donna eh....


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> senza contare che se questo ci rappresenta all'estero raffigurando la perfetta macchietta di mister cialis è lecito vergognarsene


Questo però indipendentemente dalle "esternazioni" della sciura Veronica...e noi forse più di lei, visto che noi vantaggi di immagine non ne abbiamo...almeno non i suoi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Però intanto continua a tenere il culo ben bene al calduccio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è una cima perché se no non avrebbe sposato il silvio che così è sempre stato ...ma lo ricordiamo il suo esordio come presidente del milan con gli elicotteri e gli altoparlanti che diffondevano la cavalcata come in apocalyps now?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ma nello specifico ha tutte le ragioni a sentirsi offesa e reagisce come crede o sa possa essere più utile.

Non si capisce perché mai chi viene tradito, umiliato, sbeffeggiato e ricolizzato debba essere giudicato peggio del traditore, se trova un modo per rifarsi su di esso.
Lei può farlo sull'immagine pubblica e tenersi i soldi (cose a cui lui tiene...), non sarà nobile, ma ha le sue comprensibili ragioni.

Lui è indecente da ogni punto di vista e non riesco a capire come non lo si veda.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è una cima perché se no non avrebbe sposato il silvio che così è sempre stato ...ma lo ricordiamo il suo esordio come presidente del milan con gli elicotteri e gli altoparlanti che diffondevano la cavalcata come in apocalyps now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ragioni per la quale non si merita certo di farla beata ...


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Però intanto continua a tenere il culo ben bene al calduccio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dio caro... a parte che è sua moglie e non vedo per quale motivo dovrebbe accettare lo squallido modo di fare di suo marito.. ma a parte questo, cosa cazzo ci trovi tu da ridere davvero non riesco a capirlo.
 neanche il più stronzo dei mariti direbbe mai in pubblico ad un altra: se non fossi sposato, sposerei te... detto poi a una come la carfagna....
va bè, dai... è il popolo delle libertà...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Aprile 2009)

cazzo che integerrimi e coerenti coniugi che siete tutti!! with my compliments!!
quindi se sposo uno perchè ne sono innamorata (ah già, siccome è ricco lo sposo esclusivamente per i soldi) , è pure ricco e mi fa stare bene ma ad un certo punto questo inizia a dare fuori e a mancarmi di rispetto, a sputtanarmi pubblicamente , a farmi fare la figura della becca su tutti i giornali del mondo io devo stare zitta e buona perchè se no non faccio la perfetta first lady??
credo che continuando ad essere sposata a sto pezzo di coglione paghi già uno scotto bello caro...se ogni tanto esplode ed esprime la sua opinione sul marito pubblicamente non credo sia proprio da mettere in croce..
quanto all'essere una donna patetica non so...mi pare molto più patetico il marito e chi la mette in croce per una volta su mille che ,giustamente, sbrocca. A me sa tanto che parecchi pareri contro di lei siano il riflesso dell'odio e disgusto per lui.


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Aprile 2009)

*Ma senti un pò*



Anna A ha detto:


> dio caro... a parte che è sua moglie e non vedo per quale motivo dovrebbe accettare lo squallido modo di fare di suo marito.. *ma a parte questo, cosa cazzo ci trovi tu da ridere davvero non riesco a capirlo*.
> neanche il più stronzo dei mariti direbbe mai in pubblico ad un altra: se non fossi sposato, sposerei te... detto poi a una come la carfagna....
> va bè, dai... è il popolo delle libertà...


Sei più stordita/prevenuta del solito?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La risata era rivolta alla sinistra è anche dentro alla parentesi, viscino viscino...se non c'arrivi, problemi tuoi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non è che devo farti il disegnino ogni volta....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzo che integerrimi e coerenti coniugi che siete tutti!! with my compliments!!
> quindi se sposo uno perchè ne sono innamorata (ah già, siccome è ricco lo sposo esclusivamente per i soldi) , è pure ricco e mi fa stare bene ma ad un certo punto questo inizia a dare fuori e a mancarmi di rispetto, a sputtanarmi pubblicamente , a farmi fare la figura della becca su tutti i giornali del mondo io devo stare zitta e buona perchè se no non faccio la perfetta first lady??
> credo che continuando ad essere sposata a sto pezzo di coglione paghi già uno scotto bello caro...se ogni tanto esplode ed esprime la sua opinione sul marito pubblicamente non sia proprio da mettere in croce..
> quanto all'essere una donna patetica non so...mi pare molto più patetico il marito e chi la mette in croce per una volta su mille che ,giustamente, sbrocca. A me sa tanto che parecchi pareri contro di lei siano il riflesso dell'odio e disgusto per lui.


Veronica ha tutte le ragioni.
Viene pubblicamente offesa da lui e pubblicamente risponde.
Mica parla di amanti segrete ..ma di quelle che lui esibisce.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sei più stordita/prevenuta del solito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non è perché molti italiani sono ormai indifferenti al rispetto dei valori denunciarne la mancanza e l'irrisione sia ridicolo e patetico.
Anzi se c'è un errore che commette la sinistra è proprio il contrario.


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è perché molti italiani sono ormai indifferenti al rispetto dei valori *denunciarne la mancanza e l'irrisione sia ridicolo e patetico.*
> Anzi se c'è un errore che commette la sinistra è proprio il contrario.


Diviene ridicolo e patetico farlo sul nulla o sui sentito dire... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Le denunce dovrebbero essere circostanziate non, come in questo caso, fumus...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Diviene ridicolo e patetico farlo sul nulla o sui sentito dire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sul nulla???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque ho giusto detto che ci vorrebbe maggiore incesività.
La legge sul conflitto d'interessi avrebbe dovuto essere fatta 15 anni fa.
Anzi esiste già, ma il silvio l'ha aggirata dicendo che il responsabile della concessione governativa è confalonieri.


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Sul nulla???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma perchè se uno parla di mele ci si stupisce se non si è detto pere?

Ci son le fantomatiche veline & co. nelle liste di Berlusconi? O di cosa stavamo parlando? IO di quello ( e mi pareva di averlo scritto CHIARO)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ps. La legge sul conflitto di interessi non aggirabile chi la doveva fare? Il Berlusca stesso...ovvio.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   perchè se aspetti la sinistra...


----------



## Iago (30 Aprile 2009)

*le candidate...*

http://www.repubblica.it/2006/05/gallerie/politica/lara-comi/1.html

http://www.repubblica.it/2006/05/gallerie/politica/barbara-matera/1.html

http://www.repubblica.it/2006/05/gallerie/politica/bellezze-eleonora-gaggioli/1.html

http://www.repubblica.it/2006/05/gallerie/politica/candidate-sozio/1.html

http://www.repubblica.it/2006/05/gallerie/politica/bellezze-camilla-ferranti/1.html

http://www.repubblica.it/2006/05/gallerie/politica/foto-noemi/1.html



...credo che "papi" sia la parola magica che gli fa schizzare la perversione...al pervertito...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però magari non fondavano la loro politica sulla difesa della famiglia tradizionale, non si opponevano a un riconoscimento delle coppie omosessuali, non facevano campagne antidroga.
> 
> E' la coerenza che si cerca nel politico.



Bha' difficilmente ho sentito un politico in Italia non basare la propria campagna politica su valori come la famiglia tradizionale, l'andare in chiesa la domenica eccetera eccetera... 

La coerenza si cerca in tutti... dire che un pessimo uomo nella vita privata sia poi un pessimo professionista mi sembra alquanto triste.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La conclusione è sempre la stessa: la colpa è delle donne ...l'uomo poverino è fatto di carne...


No l'uomo e' uno stronzo pezzo di merda, indipendentemente dal cognome e posizione sociale.

Anche in quel caso sacchi neri fuori dalla porta, come per te e come dovrebbe essere pe Ama.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ivana aveva la sua convenienza a divorziare secondo la legislazione statunitense.
> 
> 
> Hilary divorziando e reagendo da donna ...non avrebbe potuto fare la sua carriera politica.


Si ok Persa, perche' se la moglie di B divorzia fara' la fame e finira' per fare la cameriera in una trattoria!

Mi spiace non approvo chi disprezza qualcuno ma si abbassa agli stessi livelli.

Non ti leggo coerente con quello che tu stessa hai fatto


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Questo però indipendentemente dalle "esternazioni" della sciura Veronica...e noi forse più di lei, visto che noi vantaggi di immagine non ne abbiamo...almeno non i suoi...


E' quello che penso anche io.

Lui e' imbarazzante di suo, ci manca solo ci si metta pure lei cosi' l'Italia fa proprio un figurone!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha' difficilmente ho sentito un politico in Italia non basare la propria campagna politica su valori come la famiglia tradizionale, l'andare in chiesa la domenica eccetera eccetera...
> 
> La coerenza si cerca in tutti... dire che un pessimo uomo nella vita privata sia poi un pessimo professionista mi sembra alquanto triste.


 
guarda Casini che usa i figli (di seconde nozze con figlia di potentissimo imprenditore...)!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Aprile 2009)

Ho trovato l'uscita di Veronica penosissima per tutti i motivi già detti.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ora piantala per cortesia.Perchè io l'ho nominato una volta. Senza riferimenti offensivi e volgari (che non erano neanche nei miei pensieri).
> Era una battuta, continuare a parlarne dà alla cosa una valenza che non aveva.
> Se mi vuoi dare della maleducata, puoi farlo, ma sarebbe il caso di non continuare a nominare chi, probabilmente per leggerezza, ma non per cattiveria, ho nominato una sola volta.


 Bastava aver il coraggio di scusarsi. Comunque la pianto qui.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stavolta straparli: che avrei detto io che qui non ho proprio postato o quasi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah si? Allora immagino come devi essere quando vuoi fare la stronza... vabbè, magari la differenza non si nota troppo.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Aprile 2009)

Meglio stronza che priva di personalità.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Meglio stronza che priva di personalità.


 Certamente. Il vero problema è quando si possiedono entrambe le qualità.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Aprile 2009)

Non è un problema mio, infatti.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Aprile 2009)

*ienazza, dimmi se puo' bastare*



> La coerenza si cerca in tutti... dire che un pessimo uomo nella vita privata sia poi un pessimo professionista mi sembra alquanto triste.


Negli anni 80, quando Berlusconi era ancora sposato con Carla Dall'Oglio dalla quale ha divorziato nel 1985, Berlusconi aveva già una relazione con Veronica infatti la loro primogenita, Barbara è nata nel 1984.

'nzomma, un figlio fuori dal matrimonio per il nostro Paladino della Cristianità che riesce a smuovere tutte le coscienze delle vecchiette del mercato?

Per poi , per la seconda figlia silvietto il grande stratega, e veronica hanno deciso di INTERROMPERE una gravidanza al 7° MESE in quanto il nascituro non sarebbe stato normale.Queste cose Iena, non me lo sono inventate io, vogliamo ancora parlare di coerenza , di ottime e congruenti  scelte politiche e Cristiane?


la fonte è qui.

http://www.corriere.it/Primo_Piano/Politica/2005/04_Aprile/08/veronica.shtml


Solo per dimostra quello che è nella vita privata e quello che è nelle sue scelte politiche.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Negli anni 80, quando Berlusconi era ancora sposato con Carla Dall'Oglio dalla quale ha divorziato nel 1985, Berlusconi aveva già una relazione con Veronica infatti la loro primogenita, Barbara è nata nel 1984.
> 
> 'nzomma, un figlio fuori dal matrimonio per il nostro Paladino della Cristianità che riesce a smuovere tutte le coscienze delle vecchiette del mercato?
> 
> ...


Micio mi spaice ma mi stai facendo veramente schifo.
Andare a frugare nell'immonedezza no.

Berlusconi e' un politico di merda ma non ha nulla a che vedere con le sua vita privata.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Micio mi* spaice ma mi stai facendo veramente schifo*.Andare a frugare nell'immonedezza no.
> 
> Berlusconi e' un politico di merda ma non ha nulla a che vedere con le sua vita privata.



???


schifo io?


Io non ho frugato nell'immondizia( non sono cose private , ma PUBBLICHE ) e non ho offeso TE. ho tirato fuori le scelte dell'UOMO, mettendole a confronto con quelle del POLITICO.

Credo che ti debba scusare, il tuo livore nei miei confronti lo trovo assolutamente e ingiustificato e fuori luogo.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Aprile 2009)

Lettri, dai, moderiamo i toni!


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lettri, dai, moderiamo i toni!


Moderiamo?


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Aprile 2009)

Datevi una regolata !

ma di brutto!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Aprile 2009)

Era rivolto a Lettri...


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Era rivolto a Lettri...




Lo so.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Micio mi spaice ma mi stai facendo veramente schifo.
> Andare a frugare nell'immonedezza no.
> 
> *Berlusconi e' un politico di merda ma non ha nulla a che vedere con le sua vita privata*.


Un briciolo di coerenza tra cosa si promuove pubblicamente con le leggi e come ci si comporta privatamente, però dovrebbe esserci. 
In altri paesi si salva la decenza, qui proprio no. E questo non vale solo per il nano, ma per quasi tutti i politici.
Ma gli italiani odiano la coerenza, mi sa.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ???
> 
> 
> schifo io?
> ...


Mi scuso... ma continuo a pensarlo.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi scuso... ma continuo a pensarlo.



che io faccio schifo?

perfetto.

Uno sforzo maggiore mi aspettavo. da te si.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un briciolo di coerenza tra cosa si promuove pubblicamente con le leggi e come ci si comporta privatamente, però dovrebbe esserci.
> In altri paesi si salva la decenza, qui proprio no. E questo non vale solo per il nano, ma per quasi tutti i politici.
> Ma gli italiani odiano la coerenza, mi sa.


Ma il nano non si salva per altro... non per la sua vita privata 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Veramente se giudichiamo l'uomo facciamolo... se giudichiamo il politico facciamo pure quello.
Il fatto che faccia cagare su tutti i fronti e' coincidenza


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che io faccio schifo?
> 
> perfetto.



In quel frangente tirando fuori interruzioni di gravidanza si... l'ho trovato sgradevole, lo troveri sgradevole nei confronti di chiunque.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In quel frangente tirando fuori interruzioni di gravidanza si... l'ho trovato sgradevole, lo troveri sgradevole nei confronti di chiunque.



Tu trovi sgradevole che IO, dandomi della schifosa, dimostri che L'uomo è incoerente con il politico.
per quale motivo ti sei scusata quando non credevi...




Lettrice, sostenere il tuo orgoglio in questa maniera cosi debole e offensiva , non puo' che indurmi a credere che tu non ti senta molto bene oggi.

e chiudo qui sta storia.


----------



## Iris (30 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bastava aver il coraggio di scusarsi. Comunque la pianto qui.


Dovevo scusarmi se avessi detto qualcosa di offensivo, ma dal momento che ho chiarito che non intendevo mancare di rispetto a nessuno, sostenendo e chiarendo che la mia era una battuta bonaria,non dovevo recitare alcun mea culpa.
Onestamente ho trovato assai più offensivi tutti i tuoi post sulla mia definizione di genio e sul fatto che ho una visione limitata dello stesso, ed il sostenere che io uso dei nick per rafforzare la forza di ciò che scrivo. Francamente falso e ridicolo.
Ma anche io la pianto qui, perchè non ho intenzione di litigare nè di coltivare rancori sterili.
Spero tu sia dello stesso avviso.
Buona giornata, MM.


----------



## Lettrice (30 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu trovi sgradevole che IO, dandomi della schifosa, dimostri che L'uomo è incoerente con il politico.
> per quale motivo ti sei scusata quando non credevi...
> 
> 
> ...


Io non sostengo il mio orgoglio... sostengo la mia teoria per cui non mi permetto di giudicare NESSUNO sul piano professionale in base alla vita PRIVATA! Guarda questo vale nel bene e nel male... infatti non avrei votato il nano solo perche' ha avuto successo, non lo rende mica un buon politico!

Tu pensi che io stia difendendo berlusconi... io difendo quello che credo giusto.
Se qualcuno dovesse giudicarmi professionalmente incoerente perche' ho tradito m'incazzerei come una iena... peggio se mi dessero dell'incoerente perche' difendo il diritto alla vita nonostante abbia interrotto una gravidanza! 

Poi io mi sento benissimo, risparmia l'isinuazione non ho bisogno di nessuna scusante.


----------



## Iris (30 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...quindi non parli se tuo marito 70enne và ai 18 anni di una a cui regala un collier e si fa chiamare papi, e le cui foto si trovano su facebook...
> (tralasciando che è presidente del consiglio e che la sta candidando nel PDL)
> 
> 
> ...anche io non parlo male della mia ex perchè rispecchierebbe sulle mie figlie, fino a un certo punto, però... se fà una cappellate non faccio l'ipocrita.


Per me (dico per me) ipocrita è rimanere anche solo burocraticamente legata a chi disprezzo. Ma ognuno ha una sua visione dell'ipocrisia.
Avrei difficoltà a demolire la figura del padre di fronte ai figli, e contemporaneamente accettare il suo mantenimento, ed il ruolo di moglie.
Ho conosciuto donne che hanno divorziato dal marito perchè non lo stimavano più. E figli che hanno chiesto al giudice dinon portare più il cognome del padre per il medesimo motivo. D'altronde io stessa (non volevo parlare di me, ma ci sono costretta), ho rinunciato a fare la moglie dell'avvocato di successo, perchè non lo stimavo più, ed il suo agire era incompatibile con i miei valori etici.
Ma ognuno è a norma di se stesso.


----------



## Iris (30 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> guarda Casini che usa i figli (di seconde nozze con figlia di potentissimo imprenditore...)!


 Già-


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Aprile 2009)

Quello che veramente trovo avvilente è anche che, come spesso accade, siano proprio le donne a denigrare le donne (in riferimento ad un'intervista che ho sentito stamani della Ravera).

Come ad esempio le giornaliste della sinistra che omaggiavano il partito radicale (all'epoca vicino a loro) per le "coraggiose" e provocatorie scelte di nominare delle pornostar fra le loro candidate.

Estremizzando: se anche si candida una velina...chi dice che quella PERSONA, al di là del mestiere che svolge, non abbia sue capacità?
Che "qualifica" ha per venir considerato potenzialmente un "buon politico" un operaio della thyssen, come ha fatto la sinistra alle ultime elezioni, rispetto ad una velina?
Per me, ad esempio, son strumentali entrambe le scelte, l'una perchè fatta su un'onda emotiva, l'altra perchè sottace ad una operazione più di marketing che di sostanza.
Ma "potenzialmente" potrebbero ENTRAMBE rivelarsi piacevoli sorprese e magari persone, anche solo perchè giovani, meno "parruccone" di tanti travait di partito!

L'altro aspetto che trovo deleterio/tafazziano è quello di continuare a considerare gli elettori come popolo bue, incapace di esprimere un proprio giudizio sui personaggi presentati nelle liste.

L'altra critica, quella del criterio di scelta "monocratica" o quasi fatta dal "principe", in fondo non è poi molto diversa dalle scelte fatte dalle segreterie di altri partiti, con l'unico risultato oggettivo che, in termini meramente spiccioli di voti, l'uno evidentemente sa scegliere meglio degli altri, visti i risultati elettorali.


----------



## Iago (30 Aprile 2009)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Micio mi spaice ma mi stai facendo veramente schifo.
> Andare a frugare nell'immonedezza no.
> 
> Berlusconi e' un politico di merda ma non ha nulla a che vedere con le sua vita privata.



...e per chi non la pensa come te...ha molto a che vedere la vita privata, che poi dovremmo chiarire cosa intendi per vita privata...se, come hai già detto il sindaco di Amsterdam va a prostitute, non è una incoerenza...è legale andarci, ci si fa pagare le tasse...o addirittura quando dici che l'altro era gay, addirittura la fai tu la discriminante...essere gay non è una incoerenza.

Tutte quelle di B. sono incoerenze gravi, sono cose fastidiose, volgari, gratuite, e solo mediatiche..."lancia solo messaggi"

per spiegarmi meglio...avrai saputo della vecchietta terremotata che aveva perso la dentiera?  ha avuto un trattamento speciale con equipe dentistica in camper attrezzato, in 2 ore ha avuto i denti e dopo è andata a pranzo da B ...a questo punto tutti avranno pensato che ha fatto una cosa giusta e dato che è un miliardario le ha offerto di tasca sua tutto il trattamento speciale....e invece io penso che anche il collier alla tipa di Portici abbiamo pagato noi, e quindi è uno stronzo, perchè probabilmente TUTTI gli anziani che toglievano la dentiera per andar a dormire...non hanno pensato a recuperarla prima di scappare, quando hanno potuto, e invece lui fa le belle figure (di merda)


questi atteggiamenti con sentimenti misti li mette in pratica continuamente...così vive, e il confine di vita privata non esiste


(non hai chiarito dove ho scritto affermazioni in contraddizione...)


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Aprile 2009)

Ultimissima osservazione sulla signora Lario, anche perchè sinceramente non riesco ad appassionarmi più di tanto alle sue esternazioni, che ripeto trovo di assoluto cattivo gusto.
Verrebbe da dire: da che pulpito arriva la predica sulle showgirl, vista la carriera della signora ante matrimonio col potente e il suo intrallazzare con lui quando era ancora sposato...sicuramente sa di cosa il maritino è capace, visto che prima che con chiunque altra ha agito così con lei....non è che sia proprio questo che la infastidisce?


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Dovevo scusarmi se avessi detto qualcosa di offensivo, ma dal momento che ho chiarito che non intendevo mancare di rispetto a nessuno, sostenendo e chiarendo che la mia era una battuta bonaria,non dovevo recitare alcun mea culpa.
> Onestamente ho trovato assai più offensivi tutti i tuoi post sulla mia definizione di genio e sul fatto che ho una visione limitata dello stesso, ed il sostenere che io uso dei nick per rafforzare la forza di ciò che scrivo. Francamente falso e ridicolo.
> Ma anche io la pianto qui, perchè non ho intenzione di litigare nè di coltivare rancori sterili.
> Spero tu sia dello stesso avviso.
> Buona giornata, MM.


 Se davvero li hai trovati offensivi, mi scuso perchè non avevo alcuna intenzione di far ciò. Quando voglio esserlo, sono molto più diretto e manifesto.
Buona giornata a te, Iris. E senza rancore anche da parte mia.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io non sostengo il mio orgoglio... sostengo la mia teoria per cui non mi permetto di giudicare NESSUNO sul piano professionale in base alla vita PRIVATA! Guarda questo vale nel bene e nel male... infatti non avrei votato il nano solo perche' ha avuto successo, non lo rende mica un buon politico!
> 
> *Tu pensi che io stia difendendo berlusconi... *io difendo quello che credo giusto.
> Se qualcuno dovesse giudicarmi professionalmente incoerente perche' ho tradito m'incazzerei come una iena... peggio se mi dessero dell'incoerente perche' difendo il diritto alla vita nonostante abbia interrotto una gravidanza!
> ...


Io penso che tu mi hai dato della schifosa.

sai che cazzo me ne frega di berlusconi e dei suoi aborti.

e comunque io, che difendo il diritto alla vita , difendo prima di tutto la possibilità di SCEGLIERE per qualsiasi donna, e per qualsiasi personalissimo motivo,( cosa che spero faresti anche TU ) e la 194 non la toccherei mai..e dico questo solo per scendere su un piano politico, quello dove ora ancora sei approdata TU... e non prima quando Ti ho chiesto le scuse  su un PIANO PERSONALE.


----------



## Iago (30 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Per me (dico per me) ipocrita è rimanere anche solo burocraticamente legata a chi disprezzo. Ma ognuno ha una sua visione dell'ipocrisia.
> Avrei difficoltà a demolire la figura del padre di fronte ai figli, e contemporaneamente accettare il suo mantenimento, ed il ruolo di moglie.
> Ho conosciuto donne che hanno divorziato dal marito perchè non lo stimavano più. E figli che hanno chiesto al giudice dinon portare più il cognome del padre per il medesimo motivo. D'altronde io stessa (non volevo parlare di me, ma ci sono costretta), ho rinunciato a fare la moglie dell'avvocato di successo, perchè non lo stimavo più, ed il suo agire era incompatibile con i miei valori etici.
> Ma ognuno è a norma di se stesso.



Ma infatti così dovrebbe essere, se non ti stimo più...ti lascio, e ti capisco nel tuo ragionamento, che però inevitabilmente dà una giustificazione all'uomo che continua a comportarsi in modi che sono disdicevoli ai più, e dato che è personaggio pubblico (e molto pubblico) fa veicolare messaggi sbagliati, cioè che se la moglie dimostri il suo legittimo fastidio in pubblico, come lui in pubblico le manca di rispetto, viene additata come incoerente, stronza, ipocrita e via dicendo...fate un buon servizio a lui, e un pessimo servizio a tutte le donne (imho)



P.s.: ognuno è norma di se stesso, no a norma (mia frase adottata da Henry Miller, tropico del capricorno)


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Ma il nano non si salva per altro*... non per la sua vita privata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo è chiaro. Ma aspetta un momento: se promuove quell'obbrobrio di legge sulla fecondazione assistita in nome della sacralità dell'embrione (obbligando tante donne che se lo possono permettere ad andare all'estero), se obbliga gli italiani all'alimentazione forzata anche contro il parere del singolo (dicendo di difendere la sacra vita)... e poi se ne fotte bellamente nella vita privata... beh mi dispiace, mi fa vomitare.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che veramente trovo avvilente è anche che, come spesso accade, siano proprio le donne a denigrare le donne (in riferimento ad un'intervista che ho sentito stamani della Ravera).
> 
> Come ad esempio le giornaliste della sinistra che omaggiavano il partito radicale (all'epoca vicino a loro) per le "coraggiose" e provocatorie scelte di nominare delle pornostar fra le loro candidate.
> 
> ...


 Se possiedi la stragrande maggioranza dei media, soprattutto televisivi, li trasformi in bovini facilmente. Se non tutti, quasi.


----------



## Iris (30 Aprile 2009)

Io credo che la coppia Berlusca Lario sia molto molto bene assortita.

Lui è inqualificabile (l'ho detto varie volte), è la sintesi di ciò che per me è umanamente e politicamente inaccettabile...lei è la sua degna consorte ( mi pare che la signora abbia anche scritto un'autobiografia, o mi sbaglio?).
Insomma, non mi pare sia  una che non voglia conparire. D'altronde nel nostro Paese, non esistono le first ladies (abbiamo visto la moglie di Blair, le mogli dei presidenti Usa), l'usanza o anzi la necessità della famiglia di comparire accanto al politico è anglosassone (se si eccettuano le fuori luuogo e imbarazzanti esternazioni della Bruni, a sostegno di Sarkosy, abbandonato dalla più vivace e interessante Cecilià).


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che veramente trovo avvilente è anche che, come spesso accade, siano proprio le donne a denigrare le donne (in riferimento ad un'intervista che ho sentito stamani della Ravera).
> 
> Come ad esempio le giornaliste della sinistra che omaggiavano il partito radicale (all'epoca vicino a loro) per le "coraggiose" e provocatorie scelte di nominare delle pornostar fra le loro candidate.
> 
> ...


mi sembra che ci si stia parecchio allontanando dal seminato...
il tema era lo sfogo incazzato di una moglie che alla miliardesima mancanza di rispetto da parte del marito sbotta e s'incazza
Alcuni pensano che essendo moglie di un politico avrebbe dovuto stare zitta altri no. Tutto lecito e chiaro. Stamattina leggevo che ha detto che fa vita ritirata da parecchi anni ed è ,si sente, solo madre e nonna.
Detto questo la tua frase evidenziata non è stata denigrata dalle donne.
Una velina NON MI PARE OPPORTUNO SIA CANDIDATA in quanto assolutamente priva di esperienza (non ho capito, nel mondo del lavoro una 20enne si candida come manager in una azienda o come ultima galoppina pronta a fare il suo cammino professionale??) e aggiungo con dei valori abbastanza debolucci (essere veline ,sballonzolare su un bancone facendo ballare culo e tette a me per una ventenne sembra un po' pochino...e non facciamo gli ipocriti perchè ste ragazzette come valori c'hanno il calciatore figo ,le festine e i gioiellini breil all'ultima moda..), quindi non vedo per quale cazzo di motivo non debba farsi prima una certa espereinza lavorando in segreterie politiche o sa il cazzo ma senza candidarsi.
Lo stesso identico discorso lo faccio per qualsiasi uomo che si affacci in politica senza saperne un  cazzo, come esattamente la stra maggioranza dei" politici " di merda che abbiamo in italia.
L'idea che la politica sia solo un carrozzone sul quale saltare per arraffare soldi e potere è talmente radicata oggi che io, giuro che soffro a dirlo, rimpiango certi vecchi politici che almeno facevano finta di crederci e avevano un minimo di passione nel farla.
Tutto lecito tutto ok, che io come donna possa dire che mi fa cagare pure.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo è chiaro. Ma aspetta un momento: se promuove quell'obbrobrio di legge sulla fecondazione assistita in nome della sacralità dell'embrione (obbligando tante donne che se lo possono permettere ad andare all'estero), se obbliga gli italiani all'alimentazione forzata anche contro il parere del singolo (dicendo di difendere la sacra vita)... e poi se ne fotte bellamente nella vita privata... beh mi dispiace, mi fa vomitare.


appunto.

Laddove si dimostra che io posso difendere quello che cazzo mi pare e dire le stronzate che voglio come cittadino, ma nel momento in cui le leggi sono io a promuoverle a sostenerle, a modificarle,e quindi FACCIO POLITICA,  NON posso permettermi di obbligare gli altri a fare cio' che io stesso non ho fatto.

e non si tratta qui di confondere o di giudicare un uomo dal suo vissuto personale, ma di giudicare quanto-l'uomo- ritenga importante legiferare, fare politica, esprimere attraverso queste azioni i PROPRI VALORI anche di libertà, non solo propri ma anche DEGLI ALTRI.


----------



## Iago (30 Aprile 2009)

...ho visto un programma sulla 7 in cui erano ospiti alcuni grandi manager e politici, e c'era Barbara Matera (candidata certa) ...alla fine del programma hanno fatto una specie di gioco sul confronto tra i mondi (Matera-Tatò)

...Tatò non sapeva chi era Arisa....la Matera non sapeva chi era GIOVANNI LEONE......


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> appunto.
> 
> Laddove si dimostra che io posso difendere quello che cazzo mi pare e dire le stronzate che voglio come cittadino, ma nel momento in cui le leggi sono io a promuoverle a sostenerle, a modificarle,e quindi FACCIO POLITICA, *NON posso permettermi di obbligare gli altri a fare cio' che io stesso non ho fatto.*
> 
> e non si tratta qui di confondere o di giudicare un uomo dal suo vissuto personale, ma di giudicare quanto-l'uomo- ritenga importante legiferare, fare politica, esprimere attraverso queste azioni i PROPRI VALORI anche di libertà, non solo propri ma anche DEGLI ALTRI.


Certo che no, o almeno non si dovrebbe. Lui invece lo fa... per questo ha rilevanza la vita privata di un legiferatore. Dovrebbe quantomeno far riflettere sull'attendibilità e la coerenza del personaggio.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ho visto un programma sulla 7 in cui erano ospiti alcuni grandi manager e politici, e c'era Barbara Matera (candidata certa) ...alla fine del programma hanno fatto una specie di gioco sul confronto tra i mondi (Matera-Tatò)
> 
> ...Tatò non sapeva chi era Arisa....*la Matera non sapeva chi era GIOVANNI LEONE......*


 ma il popolo vuole le tette, non la cultura


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quello che veramente trovo avvilente è anche che, come spesso accade, siano proprio le donne a denigrare le donne (in riferimento ad un'intervista che ho sentito stamani della Ravera).
> 
> Come ad esempio le giornaliste della sinistra che omaggiavano il partito radicale (all'epoca vicino a loro) per le "coraggiose" e provocatorie scelte di nominare delle pornostar fra le loro candidate.
> 
> ...


il fatto è che a fronte di questa potenziale sorpresa ci sono persone più preparate e meritevoli di ricoprire cariche di cotanta responsabilità.
e non sarebbe il caso di fare esperimenti per vedere l'effetto che fa

ratatatatà


----------



## Iago (30 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma il popolo vuole le tette, non la cultura



facett na figur e' merd bestiale


----------



## Iris (30 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma il popolo vuole le tette, non la cultura


Non lo so. Veramente mi chiedo cosa voglia l'elettorato. Certo è che è pericoloso semplificare: evidentemente il Berlusca (e la sua famiglia, con moglie, figli, divette di contorno per me fa parte del teatrino mediatico) fa leva su qualcosa di più complicato. 
Al sud è ammanicato con la malavita locale, promettte lavoro incambio di voti; al nord fa combutta con la Lega e gioca su rivendicazioni verso il Sud, la paura dell'immigrato e quant'altro. Al centro, fa l'occhietto alla destra e protegge la partitocrazia , le caste (pensiamo agli ordini professionali), alla vecchia DC. Insomma, questo , con un impero mediatico, ed un sistema di alleanze che mette paura, e uomini fantoccio (tipo Brunetta e co. che prima dice, poi disdice...), fa i comodi suoi da 15 anni. Comprandosi il silenzio dei sindacati (bonanni fa schifo, ma non solo lui), e di parecchi esponenti della sinistra o speudo tale.
Non è solo questione di tette o di Cialis...certo la nostra mancanza di etica (dico nostra in senso lato, non per offendere chi legge), fa il resto.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non lo so. Veramente mi chiedo cosa voglia l'elettorato. Certo è che è pericoloso semplificare: evidentemente il Berlusca (e la sua famiglia, con moglie, figli, divette di contorno per me fa parte del teatrino mediatico) fa leva su qualcosa di più complicato.
> Al sud è ammanicato con la malavita locale, promettte lavoro incambio di voti; al nord fa combutta con la Lega e gioca su rivendicazioni verso il Sud, la paura dell'immigrato e quant'altro. Al centro, fa l'occhietto alla destra e protegge la partitocrazia , le caste (pensiamo agli ordini professionali), alla vecchia DC. Insomma, questo , con un impero mediatico, ed un sistema di alleanze che mette paura, e uomini fantoccio (tipo Brunetta e co. che prima dice, poi disdice...), fa i comodi suoi da 15 anni. Comprandosi il silenzio dei sindacati (bonanni fa schifo, ma non solo lui), e di parecchi esponenti della sinistra o speudo tale.
> Non è solo questione di tette o di Cialis...certo la nostra mancanza di etica (dico nostra in senso lato, non per offendere chi legge), fa il resto.


 certo che non è solo questione di tette... la cosa che fa PERFETTAMENTE è dare ad ognuno (o far finta di dare... che poi nella nostra mappa mentale è la stessa cosa) ciò che ognuno desidera. Tette, malavita, sindoni, partitocrazia, terroni da affossare, zingari da scacciare, vecchine sdentate da consolare...
Quello che chiede in cambio per tutti questi regali è l'anima.


----------



## Iris (30 Aprile 2009)

Ormai siamo assuefatti a tutto. a soubrettes che diventano ministro, a mogli straricche che fanno il broncetto, ma non schiodano dalle ville, a palazzi che cadono (ma viva la Protezione Civile...che se solo voi sapeste...); a ditte indagate a cui vanno appalti che daranno tanto tanto lavoro!!! A reati che cadono in prescrizione ad opera di decreti salvaculo...ma tanto, si dice, lo fanno tutti!!! Se fossimo stati, noi elettori, più coerenti ed intransigenti su TUTTO, non ci ritroveremmo ai piedi di Pilato. Il medico pietoso, fa la piaga puzzolente. E noi siamo tanto pietosi.


----------



## Iris (30 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certo che non è solo questione di tette... la cosa che fa PERFETTAMENTE è dare ad ognuno (o far finta di dare... che poi nella nostra mappa mentale è la stessa cosa) ciò che ognuno desidera. Tette, malavita, sindoni, partitocrazia, terroni da affossare, zingari da scacciare, vecchine sdentate da consolare...
> Quello che chiede in cambio per tutti questi regali è l'anima.


Vedi allora che il punto è quello? Lui si compra l'elettorato, come si è comprato i suoi familiari. Il guaio è che non trova chi non sia disposto a farsi comprare (metaforicamente parlando).


----------



## Verena67 (30 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ultimissima osservazione sulla signora Lario, anche perchè sinceramente non riesco ad appassionarmi più di tanto alle sue esternazioni, *che ripeto trovo di assoluto cattivo gusto*.


 
quoto, quoto, quoto.


----------



## Iago (30 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certo che non è solo questione di tette... la cosa che fa PERFETTAMENTE è dare ad ognuno (o far finta di dare... che poi nella nostra mappa mentale è la stessa cosa) ciò che ognuno desidera. Tette, malavita, sindoni, partitocrazia, terroni da affossare, zingari da scacciare, vecchine sdentate da consolare...
> *Quello che chiede in cambio per tutti questi regali è l'anima*.



...e si sta affermando e diffondendo questa cultura...io li chiamo gli incasellatori...ho un amico, AVEVO un amico che è diventato così...in ogni discorso trova (sbagliando clamorosamente perchè sono solo pregiudizi affrettati) "il punto debole" dell'altro...non discute, combatte per vincere


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e si sta affermando e diffondendo questa cultura...io li chiamo gli incasellatori...ho un amico, AVEVO un amico che è diventato così...in ogni discorso trova (sbagliando clamorosamente perchè sono solo pregiudizi affrettati) "il punto debole" dell'altro...non discute, combatte per vincere


 Lui assomiglia parecchio al Sig. Gaunt del romanzo "Cose Preziose" di King... il "simpatico" proprietario di un negozietto molto speciale, in cui ognuno aveva l'illusione di aver trovato esattamente ciò che cercava.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> quoto, quoto, quoto.


 ah ma se ne fate una questione di bon ton in effetti certe signore salottiere son molto più diligentemente silenziose .
e comunque accostare il cavaliere con il buon gusto ultimamente è un'impresa improba
e quindi...ci si adegua


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Sei più stordita/prevenuta del solito?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> quoto, quoto, quoto.



scusa ma quoti cosa??
guardate che nessuno si sta appassionando o chiedendo di appassionarcisi..
semplicemente se ne parlava..
bhò..


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Aprile 2009)

*madame M,*



Minerva ha detto:


> il fatto è che a fronte di questa potenziale sorpresa ci sono persone più preparate e meritevoli di ricoprire cariche di cotanta responsabilità.
> e non sarebbe il caso di fare esperimenti per vedere l'effetto che fa
> 
> ratatatatà



è invece è il caso-in italia- cara Minerva come tu sai.( sono ironica ) )

le mettono apposta perchè devono mostrare una "voce" che NON è la loro, ma del Burattinaio che tira i fili dalle quinte.


Diversamente se tu ci metti una preparata e critica della realtà ( conseguenza naturale per chi lo è davvero ) hai piu' difficoltà a potere manovrare il suo penziero.

Sono delle veline, è giusto che sia cosi, perchè sono Di facciata!
evvabbè...non sanno chi era Leone...ma che sarà mai...non sarà ahinoi l'ultima  pecorella in mezzo a tanti caproni!


----------



## Iris (30 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è invece è il caso-in italia- cara Minerva come tu sai.( sono ironica ) )
> 
> le mettono apposta perchè devono mostrare una "voce" che NON è la loro, ma del Burattinaio che tira i fili dalle quinte.
> 
> ...


Questo è chiaro.
Il discorso vale anche per candidati  o per ministri uomini: teste di legno.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Questo è chiaro.
> Il discorso vale anche per candidati o per ministri uomini: teste di legno.


 Alfano e Brunetta sono signori ministri!


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Questo è chiaro.
> Il discorso vale anche per candidati  o per ministri uomini: teste di legno.



certo!

anzi di piu' perchè sono numericamente maggiori.


----------



## Iris (30 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Alfano e Brunetta sono signori ministri!


E allora dillo che vuoi litigare con me!!!


----------



## Iris (30 Aprile 2009)

Io Brunetta ce lo ho come vicino di casa.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





So un pò di cosette sul suo conto...su come ha avuto la casa"popolare" in cui vive, su dove ha vinto il concorso...
Ora mi spiego perchè sa prevedere così bene i fannulloni gli assenteisti: lui ne è un fulgido esempio.


----------



## Iris (30 Aprile 2009)

Comunque questi discorsi mi rovinano la scampagnata del primo maggio


----------



## Iago (30 Aprile 2009)

http://www.repubblica.it/2009/04/sezioni/politica/elezioni-2009-1/contrordine/contrordine.html

prima ho sbagliato...non è la Matera che non conosce Leone, ma la Calabria, (Matera è in Calabria 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Iris (30 Aprile 2009)

*Roma *- Ampliata la squadra di governo. Il presidente del Consiglio, Silvio Berlusconi, ha detto di voler "promuovere" ministro Michela Vittoria Brambilla, attuale sottosegretario al Turismo. Non solo. Nel corso della riunione, inoltre, il presidente del Consiglio ha detto che alcuni sottosegretari saranno anch’essi promossi, ma al rango di viceministri. 
*Promozioni e nuove nomine* Nei prossimi giorni Palazzo Chigi procederà alla nomina di un ministro e tre viceministri. "Tutti sapete di chi si sta parlando". Con queste parole il premier Berlusconi ha annunciato prossime nomine nel Governo. Il ministro alla Semplificazione, Roberto Calderoli, ha detto ai giornalisti che i tre sottosegretari promossi a viceministro saranno Adolfo Urso (Sviluppo economico), Paolo Romani (Sviluppo economico) e il leghista Roberto Castelli (Infrastrutture). Nei giorni scorsi venne indicata ufficiosamente la probabile promozione a ministro di Michela Vittoria Brambilla. Rumor quest'oggi confermato dallo stesso Berlusconi.


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/2009/04/sezioni/politica/elezioni-2009-1/contrordine/contrordine.html
> 
> prima ho sbagliato...non è la Matera che non conosce Leone, ma la Calabria, (Matera è in Calabria
> 
> ...


 Sei un vero casinista  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ti perdono solo perchè avete steso l'Inter...


----------



## Iris (30 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/2009/04/sezioni/politica/elezioni-2009-1/contrordine/contrordine.html
> 
> prima ho sbagliato...non è la Matera che non conosce Leone, ma la Calabria, (Matera è in Calabria
> 
> ...


Va bene...tolte le soubrettine, rimangono le cubiste


----------



## Iago (30 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sei un vero casinista
> 
> 
> 
> ...





























   GRANDE NAPOLI!!



la Brambilla?? eccovela:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=IT&v=DSXeeSy8XPM


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Aprile 2009)

*Prendi la vita con + nutella...*



Iris ha detto:


> Comunque questi discorsi mi rovinano la scampagnata del primo maggio


A me sinceramente no...tre giorni di relaxxxxxx alla faccia di Berlusconi signora e carrozzone politico in toto!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Aprile 2009)

*Come darle torto?*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ...
> evvabbè...*non sanno chi era Leone*...ma che sarà mai...non sarà ahinoi l'ultima pecorella in mezzo a tanti caproni!


Veramente sarebbe meglio potercelo dimenticare tutti di aver avuto un simile "GRANDE" ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   statista....


----------



## Iago (30 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *Roma *- Ampliata la squadra di governo. Il presidente del Consiglio, Silvio Berlusconi, ha detto di voler "promuovere" ministro Michela Vittoria Brambilla, attuale sottosegretario al Turismo. Non solo. Nel corso della riunione, inoltre, il presidente del Consiglio ha detto che alcuni sottosegretari saranno anch’essi promossi, ma al rango di viceministri.
> *Promozioni e nuove nomine* Nei prossimi giorni Palazzo Chigi procederà alla nomina di un ministro e tre viceministri. "Tutti sapete di chi si sta parlando". Con queste parole il premier Berlusconi ha annunciato prossime nomine nel Governo. Il ministro alla Semplificazione, Roberto Calderoli, ha detto ai giornalisti che i tre sottosegretari promossi a viceministro saranno Adolfo Urso (Sviluppo economico), Paolo Romani (Sviluppo economico) e il leghista Roberto Castelli (Infrastrutture). Nei giorni scorsi venne indicata ufficiosamente la probabile promozione a ministro di Michela Vittoria Brambilla. Rumor quest'oggi confermato dallo stesso Berlusconi.



...  ha tolto tre piccole e ne ha messo una GRANDE....


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> GRANDE NAPOLI!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Questa foto è una sorpresa... scardina una mia convinzione


----------



## Iago (30 Aprile 2009)

...che poi gli europarlamentari italiani sono i più assenteisti (73% di assenze) guadagnano più di tutti (147 mila più i rimborsi arrivano anche a 450 mila all'anno, e i polacchi e i finlandesi stanno tra 10 e 15 mila all'anno)


(18 anni 450 mila euro...grazie papi...chissà che doveva dare in cambio sta ragazzina...)


----------



## Iago (30 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questa foto è una sorpresa... scardina una mia convinzione



quale? quella che non metteva le mutandine???































le avrà messe per l'occasione...


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> quale? quella che non metteva le mutandine???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E' proprio questa la sorpresa... ero certo che in occasioni del genere se ne astenesse!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ok Persa, perche' se la moglie di B divorzia fara' la fame e finira' per fare la cameriera in una trattoria!
> 
> Mi spiace non approvo chi disprezza qualcuno ma si abbassa agli stessi livelli.
> 
> Non ti leggo coerente con quello che tu stessa hai fatto


Io non approvo o disapprovo nessun tipo di reazione di una tradita.
Io ho fatto quello che mi sentivo e quel che ritenevo giusto per me.
Ma se una (come Ivana) sceglie di spillargli più soldi e può farlo fa bene e va bene per lei. Se Hillary non voleva buttare anni dedicati a lui di cui poi avrebbe potuto ricavare finalmente vantaggi lei, ha fatto bene.
Se Veronica, umiliata pubblicamente, vuole sminuirlo pubblicamente, fa bene; se vuole toccarlo sui soldi o sull'immagine per ricavarne conforto fa bene.
Ognuna fa quel che vuole e può.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sembra che ci si stia parecchio allontanando dal seminato...
> il tema era lo sfogo incazzato di una moglie che alla miliardesima mancanza di rispetto da parte del marito sbotta e s'incazza
> Alcuni pensano che essendo moglie di un politico avrebbe dovuto stare zitta altri no. Tutto lecito e chiaro. Stamattina leggevo che ha detto che fa vita ritirata da parecchi anni ed è ,si sente, solo madre e nonna.
> Detto questo la tua frase evidenziata non è stata denigrata dalle donne.
> ...





moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che no, o almeno non si dovrebbe. Lui invece lo fa... per questo ha rilevanza la vita privata di un legiferatore. Dovrebbe quantomeno far riflettere sull'attendibilità e la coerenza del personaggio.


* .*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bha' difficilmente ho sentito un politico in Italia non basare la propria campagna politica su valori come la famiglia tradizionale, l'andare in chiesa la domenica eccetera eccetera...
> 
> La coerenza si cerca in tutti... dire che un pessimo uomo nella vita privata sia poi un pessimo professionista mi sembra alquanto triste.


 Se vendi prodotti dimagranti miraclosi e sei 180kg o se vendi una crema effetto lifting e poi ti fai un lifing per essere presentabile o se vendi deodoranti e puzzi ...perdi credibilità


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Micio mi spaice ma mi stai facendo veramente schifo.
> Andare a frugare nell'immonedezza no.
> 
> Berlusconi e' un politico di merda ma non ha nulla a che vedere con le sua vita privata.








   Ma che cavolo dici???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se vendi prodotti dimagranti miraclosi e sei 180kg o se vendi una crema effetto lifting e poi ti fai un lifing per essere presentabile o se vendi deodoranti e puzzi ...perdi credibilità





















però la dietologa di mia zia è bella tonda ed è bravissima 

	
	
		
		
	


	




lei dice che ti aiuta a dimagrire ma che a lei piace com'è e non dimagrisce..


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però la dietologa di mia zia è bella tonda ed è bravissima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora fa bene!
 Comunque basta imparare a mangiare lentamente... e non ingrasserai mai!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però la dietologa di mia zia è bella tonda ed è bravissima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma per fare una dieta è necessaria costanza, volontà e movimento ...cose che si possono anche non riuscire ad avere e fare in pratica pur conoscendo la teoria.
Ovvio che sono battute e nulla hanno a che fare con l'imporre ad altri leggi che non si sono rispettate e non si ha alcuna intenzione di rispettare e che mai toccheranno o crearanno problemi a chi si pone, per questione economiche e politiche, al di sopra degli altri.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora fa bene!
> Comunque basta imparare a mangiare lentamente... e non ingrasserai mai!


si ma così se inizio alle 12 finisco alle 18


----------



## Nobody (30 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma così se inizio alle 12 finisco alle 18


 non così lentamente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   basta che vai un po' più piano!


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Aprile 2009)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Io Brunetta ce lo ho come vicino di casa....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


avanti, dimmi quanto vuoi


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma così se inizio alle 12 finisco alle 18


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se vendi prodotti dimagranti miraclosi e sei 180kg o se vendi una crema effetto lifting e *poi ti fai un lifing per essere presentabile *o se vendi deodoranti e puzzi ...perdi credibilità


La Vanna Marchi era come era eppure c'ha fatto i miliardi prima di venir beccata...


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2009)

comunque la matera è proprio bellina...quel che è giusto è giusto


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Aprile 2009)

eh si...lo è.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La Vanna Marchi era come era eppure c'ha fatto i miliardi prima di venir beccata...



e quindi vuoi dire che la misura di" tutto" è quanto sai prendere per il culo la gente e quanto da questo ne ricavi?


----------



## Amoremio (1 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque la matera è proprio bellina...quel che è giusto è giusto


è l'espressione intelligente che colpisce


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2009)

Chiara: "Me l'avevano chiesto loro". Giovanna: "Penalizzata dalle polemiche"
Alcune avevano frequentato il corso di formazione organizzato dal Pdl
*La rabbia delle veline escluse
"Avevo già firmato dal notaio"*

*di CARMELO LOPAPA*










 Chiara Sgarbossa


*ROMA -* Le più ambiziose, candidatura in tasca, avevano frequentato la quattro giorni di via dell'Umiltà, prof d'eccezione i ministri Frattini e Brunetta. Stile corso rapido di recupero, 4 mesi in quattro giorni. Di politica, s'intende. Le più scottate, nel day after del bianchetto cancella "veline", sono le sfortunate che dopo gli strali di Veronica Lario si sono ritrovate fuori dopo aver firmato davanti al notaio. Segno distintivo per tutte, neanche a dirlo, giovani, carine e alla prima (mancata) candidatura. 

Ecco Chiara Sgarbossa, per esempio, 25 anni, veneta, ancora sta lì a chiedersi come le abbiano potuto "revocare" la firma apposta davanti al notaio: "Questa è una grande presa per i fondelli - protesta dalle colonne del "Mattino" di Venezia - Almeno fosse partita da me l'idea di candidarmi, mi è arrivata da loro. A Roma avanti e indietro, alberghi, aerei, treni, sempre a spese mie. Per ricevere le pacche sulle spalle da La Russa: "Signorina l'abbiamo appena candidata, mi lasci anche il numero di telefono, se ha bisogno per la campagna elettorale mi faccia uno squillo che io sono sempre disposto a dare consigli..." E la Matera, poi (unica sopravvissuta della categoria, _ndr_), al corso è stata sempre zitta, mentre io facevo le domande a Frattini. Ora risulterà solo che ero nel corso delle ex veline candidate da Berlusconi. Figura pessima". 

Le altre, la squadra di attrici, comparse tv e protagoniste di fiction si sono chiuse nell'amaro riserbo. Da Angela Sozio, la rossa del Grande fratello, a Susanna Petrone, valletta Mediaset di Guida al campionato, da Eleonora Gaggioli, l'Elisa di Rivombrosa, a Camilla Ferranti, star di Incantesimo. Giovanna Del Giudice, avvenente ex "meteorina" di Retequattro, 25enne, da un anno anche assistente di tre senatori (Ghigo, Rizzotti e Picchetto), la sua delusione invece la confessa: "Non protesto, ma un po' ci resto male. Avevo anche firmato dal notaio. Diciamo che siamo state un po' penalizzate da queste polemiche. Ma io tra 2 mesi mi laureo, giurisprudenza". 


Ad un'altra giovane napoletana, Emanuela Romano, non ha giovato neanche il gesto estremo del padre, che ha provato a darsi fuoco davanti Palazzo Grazioli. Tra Sardegna e Sicilia si parla ancora del caso legato alla giovane cantante sassarese Cristina Ravot. Proprio lei che aveva animato più di una festa nella villa sarda di Silvio Berlusconi, è saltata in extremis sotto la scure del "repulisti", per lasciare posto a Francesca Masci, 39enne madre di tre figli che ora glissa: "La Ravot? Il suo nome non è mai stato sulle liste, solo sui giornali". A Bari, da dove proviene Barbara Matera unica starlette a risplendere nella lista Sud, si può immaginare come l'abbia presa l'europarlamentare uscente Pdl Marcello Vernola che si è dovuto fare da parte. 

Ma nell'improbabile classifica della delusione la palma l'ha conquistata Maria Elena Valanzano, 30 anni, forzista napoletana, tanto sicura di farcela da presentarsi sorridente alla conferenza stampa di presentazione delle liste mercoledì a Montecitorio. "Ero certa, mi hanno chiamato per firmare l'accettazione. Alla fine è stato penalizzato chi è meno protetto". È uscita dalla Sala del Mappamondo con gli occhi lucidi. 

(_1 maggio 2009_) 

http://www.repubblica.it/2009/04/sezioni/politica/elezioni-2009-2/rabbia-veline/rabbia-veline.html


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Maggio 2009)

http://www.repubblica.it/2009/04/se...09-2/veronica-divorzio/veronica-divorzio.html


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2009)

punto. virgola e due punti.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Maggio 2009)

.


----------



## Old reale (3 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> punto. virgola e due punti.


 punto croce e stop.


----------



## Old maporcapaletta (4 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lei a me piace , non capisco come possa sopportare un troglodita burino deficiente del genere....
> 
> la ragazzina che lo chiama papi è un'ennesima offesa e mancanza di rispetto nei confronti della sua famiglia


 


Ho sempre mal sopportato chi si lamenta del consorte senza prendere provvedimenti. Tanto più se si tratta di una persona pubblica. Ma forse la Lario ha ottenuto più successo ora, rispetto ai suoi tempi d'oro. Un successo infame, soprattutto come donna e nei confronti dei suoi figli!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Maggio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> Ho sempre mal sopportato chi si lamenta del consorte senza prendere provvedimenti. Tanto più se si tratta di una persona pubblica. Ma forse la Lario ha ottenuto più successo ora, rispetto ai suoi tempi d'oro. Un successo infame, soprattutto come donna e nei confronti dei suoi figli!


 Nei confronti dei figli ha fatto del suo meglio e rinfacciarle di essere stata un'attrice (di cinema con la Wertmuller e di teatro con la compagnia di Enrico Maria Salerno ...neanche avesse fatto la spogliarellista) è davvero meschino visto il comportamento sì davvero irrispettoso del marito nei confronti dei figli (oltre che della moglie).
Non si frequentano coetanee dei figli, ma lui non si limita alle quarantenni dell'età della sua Marina, ma pure le minorenni.
Chi lo difende vorrei vedere se fosse capitato a lui (a lei) di essere tradito in modo così plateale e volgare! Altro che sfogarsi qui nell'anonimato...


----------



## Old maporcapaletta (4 Maggio 2009)

già già..
lei la santarellina,e come si dice dalle mie parti..
quando il mondo non mi vuol più,mi rivolgo al buon Gesù..
oh,Gesù..Gesù.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









e

Non dimenticare l'eta del Cavaliere...


----------



## Old maporcapaletta (4 Maggio 2009)

P/R: Cacciari non ti dice nulla??


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Maggio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> Ho sempre mal sopportato chi si lamenta del consorte senza prendere provvedimenti. Tanto più se si tratta di una persona pubblica. Ma forse la Lario ha ottenuto più successo ora, rispetto ai suoi tempi d'oro. Un successo infame, soprattutto come donna e nei confronti dei suoi figli!



Prova a immaginare tuo marito o il tuo ex, non so, che fa il pirletto con ragazze apparendo sui giornali...con tutti i commenti a destra e a manca.
Credi che i figli in questo caso  si siano divertiti ?



Voglio dire, se lui sputtana la sua" fede" o comunque il rispetto per la Donna, mogliera pubblicamente, non credi che umanamente lei se ne possa risentire benchè viva lontano da lui. e quindi è probabile che la relazione fosse finita da un pezzo?


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Maggio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> P/R: Cacciari non ti dice nulla??


ma se anche lui non era d'accordo sul fatto che lei reagisse pubblicamente. che casso dici.

e poi lei non si è messa a commentare pubblicamete le virtu' di cacciari dicendogli ad es. " se non fossi sposata ti sposerei"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> Ho sempre mal sopportato chi si lamenta del consorte senza prendere provvedimenti. Tanto più se si tratta di una persona pubblica. Ma forse la Lario ha ottenuto più successo ora, rispetto ai suoi tempi d'oro. Un successo infame, soprattutto come donna e nei confronti dei suoi figli!


ha chiesto la separazione. che altri provvedimenti deve prendere ancora? l'omicidio è reato.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> già già..
> lei la santarellina,e come si dice dalle mie parti..
> quando il mondo non mi vuol più,mi rivolgo al buon Gesù..
> oh,Gesù..Gesù..
> ...


spero che dalle tue parti si facciano anche discorsi un po' più sensati.


----------



## Old maporcapaletta (4 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Prova a immaginare tuo marito o il tuo ex, non so, che fa il pirletto con ragazze apparendo sui giornali...con tutti i commenti a destra e a manca.
> Credi che i figli in questo caso si siano divertiti ?
> 
> 
> ...


i giornali? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













devono fare cassa quelli,non fanno testo per una donna nella sua posizione.contano i fatti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma dai!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> i giornali?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh è arrivato l'illuminato.
dove ti eri nascosto tutto questo tempo?
e soprattutto, che hai da ridere?


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> uh è arrivato l'illuminato.
> dove ti eri nascosto tutto questo tempo?
> e *soprattutto, che hai da ridere?*


sì, infatti...


----------



## Old maporcapaletta (4 Maggio 2009)

*già*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> ha chiesto la separazione. che altri provvedimenti deve prendere ancora? l'omicidio è reato.


 
doveva farlo molto prima..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> doveva farlo molto prima..


ma tu che cazzo ne sai della loro vita privata e di quello che avrebbe dovuto fare o non fare lei? vivi in casa con loro?


----------



## Old maporcapaletta (4 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> uh è arrivato l'illuminato.
> dove ti eri nascosto tutto questo tempo?
> e soprattutto, che hai da ridere?


se ci pensi un attimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ho anche altro da fare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> se ci pensi un attimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e ride... guarda che ridere senza motivo è sintomo di qualcosa che non va.

visto che hai altro da fare, perché non vai a farlo?


----------



## Old maporcapaletta (4 Maggio 2009)

già fatto cara...
il resto va tutto ok
grazie.................


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> già fatto cara...


 
vedo che sei scaltro e arguto come pochi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> il resto va tutto ok
> grazie.................


mò mo segno...


----------



## Iris (4 Maggio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> doveva farlo molto prima..


 
No, no...farlo adesso è perfetto..ad un mese dalle europee. E poi l'accordo di separazione da un pezzo che era pronto...è che bisogna mettersi d'accordo sull'asse ereditario. 
Anche se temo che lo voteranno ugualmente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Il berlusca fingerà disperazione, poverr'uomo, quanto soffre...prima i terremotati, poi la moglie...per consolarlo toccherà votarlo...


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nei confronti dei figli ha fatto del suo meglio e rinfacciarle *di essere stata un'attrice (di cinema con la Wertmuller e di teatro con la compagnia di Enrico Maria Salerno ...neanche avesse fatto la spogliarellista*) è davvero meschino visto il comportamento sì davvero irrispettoso del marito nei confronti dei figli (oltre che della moglie).
> Non si frequentano coetanee dei figli, ma lui non si limita alle quarantenni dell'età della sua Marina, ma pure le minorenni.
> Chi lo difende vorrei vedere se fosse capitato a lui (a lei) di essere tradito in modo così plateale e volgare! Altro che sfogarsi qui nell'anonimato...


 Ho notato anche io questo disprezzo che c'è in alcune persone... come se fare l'attrice fosse un lavoro disdicevole.
Comunque, tanto di cappello alla signora Veronica.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> No, no...farlo adesso è perfetto..ad un mese dalle europee. E poi l'accordo di separazione da un pezzo che era pronto...è che bisogna mettersi d'accordo sull'asse ereditario.
> Anche se temo che lo voteranno ugualmente.
> 
> 
> ...








Infatti lo si voterà comunque... ormai gli italiani non possono più fare a meno di lui!


----------



## Old maporcapaletta (4 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> No, no...farlo adesso è perfetto..ad un mese dalle europee. E poi l'accordo di separazione da un pezzo che era pronto...è che bisogna mettersi d'accordo sull'asse ereditario.
> Anche se temo che lo voteranno ugualmente.
> 
> 
> ...


 
C'est très facile, A, n'est pas?


----------



## Iris (4 Maggio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> C'est très facile, A, n'est pas?


Ma chi sei?


----------



## Iris (4 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti lo si voterà comunque... ormai gli italiani non possono più fare a meno di lui!


Adesso, poi ha più tempo libero. Se si dà al celibato...può pure aspirare al ponteficato.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Adesso, poi ha più tempo libero. Se si dà al celibato...*può pure aspirare al ponteficato*.


Sarebbe uno sminuirsi... lui non è mica un semplice rappresentante in terra...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Maggio 2009)

Io temo la simil Carlà, ribadisco.


----------



## Iris (4 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io temo la simil Carlà, ribadisco.


Meglio mantenerne una che tante. La Bruni è troppo raffinata per il Berlusca...e poi non aspira a cariche politiche, si accontenta di cambiarsiarsi d'abito.
No, a noi andrà peggio...questo si piglia una cubista e la mette alla presidenza delle Camere. I ministeri sono gia occupati


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Meglio mantenerne una che tante. La Bruni è troppo raffinata per il Berlusca...e poi non aspira a cariche politiche, si accontenta di cambiarsiarsi d'abito.
> No, a noi andrà peggio...questo si piglia una cubista e la mette alla presidenza delle Camere. I ministeri sono gia occupati


non credo, sai? berlusca è prima di tutto un affarista:le amanti le mette in politica così risparmia e le mantiene lo stato


----------



## Iris (4 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non credo, sai? berlusca è prima di tutto un affarista:le amanti le mette in politica così risparmia e le mantiene lo stato


 E' quel che dicevo io...Si farà un harem e ce lo ritroveremo o al governo o al parlamento: d'altronde ha già cominciato! 
I francesi una cosa del genere non la tollererebbero, per cui la Bruni deve mantenere un basso profilo, da noi è tutta un'altra storia....


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> No, no...farlo adesso è perfetto..ad un mese dalle europee. E poi l'accordo di separazione da un pezzo che era pronto...è che bisogna mettersi d'accordo sull'asse ereditario.
> Anche se temo che lo voteranno ugualmente.
> 
> 
> ...


bella questa


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non credo, sai? berlusca è prima di tutto un affarista:le amanti le mette in politica così risparmia e le mantiene lo stato



e pure questa


----------



## Old maporcapaletta (4 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma chi sei?


 
Il Cavaliere mascarato


----------



## Iris (4 Maggio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> Il Cavaliere mascarato


 Avrei pensato a Feltri.


----------



## Old maporcapaletta (4 Maggio 2009)

Il Buon Feltri
lui si, che, se n'è intende!


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Maggio 2009)

Al Berlusconi depresso per la richiesta di divorzio della moglie non ci crede nessuno... ma se non si vedevano mai??!!!!!

Conoscendolo saprà usare questo "dramma familiare" a suo vantaggio, vedrete...


----------



## Old maporcapaletta (4 Maggio 2009)

Giusy ha detto:


> Al Berlusconi depresso per la richiesta di divorzio della moglie non ci crede nessuno... ma se non si vedevano mai??!!!!!
> 
> Conoscendolo saprà usare questo "dramma familiare" a suo vantaggio, vedrete...


sopratutto perchè l'ex consorte sig. Lario, rinuncerà ad ogni esosa richiesta economica.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   santa subito!


----------



## lale75 (4 Maggio 2009)

Per le umiliazioni pubbliche che ha subito a dover sopportare le caxxate che sparava quel decelebrato del marito dovrebbe farsi abbondantemente ripagare ora...strano che non abbia mai chiesto l'accompagnatoria


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> Il Buon Feltri
> lui si, che, se n'è intende!


 Ma perchè il cavaliere ce l'ha con Feltri? Che foto ha pubblicato su Libero?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma perchè il cavaliere ce l'ha con Feltri? Che foto ha pubblicato su Libero?


una mentre era pensieroso e assorto. dall'espressione tutti hanno creduto stesse cacando


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> una mentre era pensieroso e assorto. dall'espressione tutti hanno creduto stesse cacando


 In effetti è un'espressione rara, per lui...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In effetti è un'espressione rara, per lui...


 
e lo sforzo è quello per sparar fuori un siluro  

	
	
		
		
	


	





scusate l'uso della lingua d'oil


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2009)

*Però seriamente...*

... col Lodo Alfano in vigore, potrebbe caricare una doppietta a pallettoni e scaricarla addosso alla moglie... perchè divorziare, in fin dei conti? Non è processabile per alcun tipo di reato!


----------



## Iris (4 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... col Lodo Alfano in vigore, potrebbe caricare una doppietta a pallettoni e scaricarla addosso alla moglie... perchè divorziare, in fin dei conti? Non è processabile per alcun tipo di reato!


Perchè c redi che la Lario comunichi a mezzostampa? Non vuole rimanere sola con lui. Ora, tutti sapranno che se le accade qualcosa, è stato Silvio!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   se non lo conosce lei, il marito....


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Perchè c redi che la Lario comunichi a mezzostampa? Non vuole rimanere sola con lui. Ora, tutti sapranno che se le accade qualcosa, è stato Silvio!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Donna saggia! Ma tanto, anche se lui lo facesse, non lo si potrebbe processare comunque!


----------



## Iris (4 Maggio 2009)

Comunque dai sondaggi elettorali, è ancora in testa. Il 50 per cento degli operai e anche cassaintegrati voterà per lui, o la lega. Così sentivo da LA 7.
quindi...non fatevi illusioni.


----------



## Iris (4 Maggio 2009)

Lo voterebbero anche da morto. esporrebbero la salma mummificata, come un faraone.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo voterebbero anche da morto. esporrebbero la salma mummificata, come un faraone.


 La piramide sepolcrale ce l'ha già!


----------



## Iris (4 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La piramide sepolcrale ce l'ha già!


Non la userà. Ti è stato detto che è immortale?
Lo vuoi capire che non ce ne libereremo mai, o no?


----------



## Iris (4 Maggio 2009)

E comunque, dopo lui, al limite, Piersilvio, che è il suo clone, ed è nato da una donna non comunista. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




cambia la legge elettorale..elimina il parlamento, trasformandolo in corte (dei miracoli), e ripristinerà una monarchia ereditaria e assoluta, con legge salica. Delle femmine mai fidarsi, a meno che non siano senza mutande.


----------



## Nobody (4 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non la userà. Ti è stato detto *che è immortale?*
> *Lo vuoi capire che non ce ne libereremo mai, o no*?


 Noi no, però... quindi prima o poi, ce la faremo!


----------



## Iris (4 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Noi no, però... quindi prima o poi, ce la faremo!


 Chi visse sperando, morir non si può dire...


----------



## Bruja (5 Maggio 2009)

*ecco...*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Io sono dell'idea di Iris. Una donna deve sempre sostenere pubblicamente il suo uomo, quali che siano le circostanze (e viceversa).
> 
> O chiedere il divorzio, e farsi da parte, come ha fatto Cecilia Sarkozy.


 
Senza tanti chiacchiericci ... Veronica non mi pare proprio una sprovveduta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se ci  stata fino ad ora un motivo deve pur averlo, visto che non é moglie di un cassaintegrato ed ha sempre fatto scelte autonome!!!
Lui é quel che é, e lei lo sapeva da tempo, inoltre ha scelto di essere sempre  assente... Deve decidere se restare assente o uscire da quella "insostenibile" situazione. 
La sensazione é che cerchi la separazione ed un conseguente divorzio "giudiziale"... più redditizio di una consensuale.
Bruja


----------



## Iago (5 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senza tanti chiacchiericci ... Veronica non mi pare proprio una sprovveduta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bè...credo che abbia perso il momento, o forse ce la fà pelo pelo...ho fatto i conti 

	
	
		
		
	


	








...quando ha fatto la prima esternazione nel 2007, il marito ancora aveva una dichiarzione dei redditi che viaggiava intorno ai 150 milioni di euro annui...dopo lo scazzo della moglie, magicamente è sceso intorno ai 14 milioni...un decimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ...considerando che valgono gli ultimi 3 anni...avrà tanto da dover spiegare...il nostro caro Silvio.... ih ih ih

e comunque, volendo rimanere sui 14 annui, almeno 5 o 6 li darà a Veronica,  dovrà andar via da Arcore, e Veronica avrà in sua disponibilità tutte le residenze (con tutti i servizi pagati) per fare vacanza con i nipotini...tanto lui le nbipotine già ce le ha....


----------



## Minerva (5 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma perchè il cavaliere ce l'ha con Feltri? Che foto ha pubblicato su Libero?


 con il solito buon gusto ha pensato bene di corredare l'articolo contro veronica con foto di lei mezza nuda...._veronica velina ingrata_ 
gran professionista


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> con il solito buon gusto ha pensato bene di corredare l'articolo contro veronica con foto di lei mezza nuda...._veronica velina ingrata_
> gran professionista


mah.. ne vedremo delle belle, mi sa..


----------



## Iris (5 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> con il solito buon gusto ha pensato bene di corredare l'articolo contro veronica con foto di lei mezza nuda...._veronica velina ingrata_
> gran professionista


Feltri è un essere ignobile.
Ma d'altra parte, cosa ci si può aspettare da uno che riesce a parlare male di Montanelli, che oltre ad essere stato suo maestro (lui è indegno discepolo), è pure passato a miglior vita?


----------



## Minerva (5 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Feltri è un essere ignobile.
> Ma d'altra parte, cosa ci si può aspettare da uno che riesce a parlare male di Montanelli, che oltre ad essere stato suo maestro (lui è indegno discepolo), è pure passato a miglior vita?


lui montanelli non lo può nemmeno nominare...
 senza fare rivoltare nella tomba il _toscanaccio._


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> con il solito buon gusto ha pensato bene di corredare l'articolo contro veronica con foto di lei mezza nuda...._veronica velina ingrata_
> gran professionista


 Piccole miserie di un piccolo uomo.


----------



## Iris (5 Maggio 2009)

Azz!!!La Lario vuole una separazione con l'addebito!!!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Azz!!!La Lario vuole una separazione con l'addebito!!!


 ma non era che non si usava più!?!?!?!?


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Azz!!!La Lario vuole una separazione con l'addebito!!!


 Fossi in lei starei attenta a non tirare troppo la corda!


----------



## Old danut (5 Maggio 2009)

Viste le sue ultime uscite che di certo avevano più del pubblicitario che di altro compreso la notizia del divorzio secondo me la cara signora ha dato tutte le armi al maritino per metterglielo in quel bel posticino.


----------



## Old Angel (5 Maggio 2009)

Va finire che ce li troviamo qui dentro


----------



## Nobody (5 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Va finire che ce li troviamo qui dentro
























Mi sa che Manzo88 potrebbe anche essere lui!


----------



## Bruja (5 Maggio 2009)

*???*

E se a venire qui fosse lei?
Magari a chiedere consiglio su come sia meglio lasciarlo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. Quanto a buon gusto, il Berlusca ne é completamente privo, ma deve essere infettivo, date le foto giovanili, la signora ha operato un po' sgangheratamente per "restare giovanile"... e sì che poteva rivolgersi ai più eminenti specialisti, magari per un consiglio pre-intervento.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Maggio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> E se a venire qui fosse lei?
> Magari a chiedere consiglio su come sia meglio lasciarlo?
> 
> 
> ...


Le consiglierei di rovinarlo dovutamente... togliergli tutto quello che puo', ma mai abbassarsi allo sputtanamento pubblico, visto che lui fa benissimo da solo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per quanto riguarda gli specialisti, deve aver consultato quelli di Donatella Versace


----------



## Bruja (5 Maggio 2009)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Le consiglierei di rovinarlo dovutamente... togliergli tutto quello che puo', ma mai abbassarsi allo sputtanamento pubblico, visto che lui fa benissimo da solo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esatto poteva fare tutto con la debita classe che ha sempre desiderato esibire.
Quanto alla Versace e co. ... sta a vedere che quella di apparire così "sovragommate e zigomate con l'espressione di un coniglio tenuto per le orecchie"  potrebbe essere stata una precisa richiesta; d'altronde il cliente alla fine ha sempre ragione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2009)

ma non vi sarete persi su canale 5 e studio aperto i festeggiamenti  a Pier Silvio per i 40 anni spero.

ma quando mai, al figlio di un presidente del consiglio, è stato dedicato un servizio AL TELEGIORNALE !!!!con tanto di elenco dei regali " importanti " ricevuti per un compleanno?

è allucinante.

ogni giorno di piu.

domani che farà?


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma non vi sarete persi su canale 5 e studio aperto i festeggiamenti di Pier Silvio di 40 anni spero.
> 
> ma quando mai, al figlio di un presidente del consiglio, è stato dedicato un servizio AL TELEGIORNALE !!!!con tanto di elenco dei regali " importanti " ricevuti per un compleanno?
> 
> ...


operazione al pancreas in diretta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








nefasta, si spera...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> operazione al pancreas in diretta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...














con relativo scoppio d bile...

dite che un reflussino gastrico gli sarà venuto in questi giorni...chiedo cosi..tanto per portarci avanti con le speranze.

l


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> con relativo scoppio d bile...
> 
> dite che un reflussino gastrico gli sarà venuto in questi giorni...chiedo cosi..tanto per portarci avanti con le speranze.
> 
> l


 io dico di si.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








notte micio...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> io dico di si....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notte real.


abbi cura di te, non ti strafogare.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Maggio 2009)

ohio..mi è venuta voglia di dolce.


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Notte real.
> 
> 
> abbi cura di te, non ti strafogare.





Miciolidia ha detto:


> ohio..mi è venuta voglia di dolce.


s'è incantato il disco sul mangiare?


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2009)

grande emma bonino...continuo a coltivare il sogno di averla come presidente


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> grande emma bonino...continuo a coltivare il sogno di averla come presidente


io invece  stavolta l'ho trovata sgradevole.
Non trovo giuste le sue affermazioni sui rapporti di berlusconi con le donne  ( con lei non si è comportato  certo come lei ha descitto) e mi ha delusa la sua fermezza nel condannare l'entrata in politica di donne senza nessuna attitudine quando non ha fatto un plissè quando i radicali candidarono cicciolina e personaggi che non si si allontavano  certo da quelli che oggi candida il pdl


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> Il Buon Feltri
> lui si, che, se n'è intende!


 e soprattutto conosce la grammatica


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e soprattutto conosce la grammatica


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *io invece stavolta l'ho trovata sgradevole.*
> Non trovo giuste le sue affermazioni sui rapporti di berlusconi con le donne ( con lei non si è comportato certo come lei ha descitto) e mi ha delusa la sua fermezza nel condannare l'entrata in politica di donne senza nessuna attitudine quando non ha fatto un plissè quando i radicali candidarono cicciolina e personaggi che non si si allontavano certo da quelli che oggi candida il pdl


di quale volta parli?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> di quale volta parli?


di ieri da santoro


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


>


 sono una rompipalle lo so


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e soprattutto conosce la grammatica


 infatti è correttamente sgradevole


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io invece stavolta l'ho trovata sgradevole.
> Non trovo giuste le sue affermazioni sui rapporti di berlusconi con le donne ( con lei non si è comportato certo come lei ha descitto) e mi ha delusa la sua fermezza nel condannare l'entrata in politica di donne senza nessuna attitudine quando non ha fatto un plissè quando i radicali candidarono cicciolina e personaggi che non si si allontavano certo da quelli che oggi candida il pdl


 ma guarda che lei  ha fatto tutt'altro discorso riferendosi alla mancanza di rispetto di berlusconi per le donne.
ed ha ben detto che la qualità dellapolitica scarseggia al di là del sesso:donne o uomini


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2009)

La bonino presidente..magari....

 ieri sera sono crollata  mi spiace non averla ascoltata a proposito...


è anche vero che ieri sera, quando sul rai tre, alle 20,  ho visto nel blob il titolo che la sera prima  berlusca aveva dato al suo intervento da Vespa " *adesso parlo io *" mi è venuta una incazzatura che ho preferito uscire col cane e ho mandato affanc. la tv.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> di ieri da santoro


ah. non ho guardato anno zero ieri sera. peccato.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

anno zero ieri sera non è stato diverso da porta a porta .
Sembrava una seduta dal parrucchiere


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anno zero ieri sera non è stato diverso da porta a porta .
> Sembrava una seduta dal parrucchiere


siamo diventati tutti troppo gossipy in italia.


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> siamo diventati tutti troppo gossipy in italia.


 no ma vespa non faceva gossip: era al servizio del cavaliere
figaro qua , figaro là


----------



## brugola (8 Maggio 2009)

santoro mi sta sui coglioni come pochi, ma è rimasto davvero l'unica trasmissione che non solo non si prona, ma anzi, gli sforacchia i coglioni con passione.
a ghedini farei del male fisico


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> santoro mi sta sui coglioni come pochi, ma è rimasto davvero l'unica trasmissione che non solo non si prona, ma anzi, gli sforacchia i coglioni con passione.
> a ghedini farei del male fisico








ma quanto è bello?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quanto è bello?


cosa c'entra l'aspetto fisico?


----------



## brugola (8 Maggio 2009)

non so chi ha scritto che se bisognasse candidare solo quelli fisicamente gradevoli ghedini brunetta e bondi non avrebbero potuto fare politica


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non so chi ha scritto che se bisognasse candidare solo quelli fisicamente gradevoli ghedini brunetta e bondi non avrebbero potuto fare politica


certo,  la sinistra invece pullula di gnoccoloni da paura!


----------



## brugola (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo, la sinistra invece pullula di gnoccoloni da paura!


ma a me che cazzo mi frega se son belli o brutti?
era una risposta al pirla che diceva che cercava di candidare donne che non fossero racchie come la bindi che è stata una signora a non tirargli una pappina


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cosa c'entra l'aspetto fisico?


 nulla, perchè?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma a me che cazzo mi frega se son belli o brutti?
> era una risposta al pirla che diceva che cercava di candidare donne che non fossero racchie come la bindi che è stata una signora a non tirargli una pappina



non mi riferivo a te ma a minerva. 
Mi pare squallido commentare e postare una foto di un politico solo in base all'aspetto fisico.
sta calma eh?


----------



## Minerva (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non mi riferivo a te ma a minerva.
> Mi pare squallido commentare e postare una foto di un politico solo in base all'aspetto fisico.
> sta calma eh?


si scherza .ma si può farne anche a meno
vero


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Maggio 2009)

di ghidini semmai appare prima l'antipatia che l'aspetto fisico. che poi non so se sia così anche nel privato, ma nel caso... aiuto..


----------



## brugola (8 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> di ghidini semmai appare prima l'antipatia che l'aspetto fisico. che poi non so se sia così anche nel privato, ma nel caso... aiuto..


si, simpatico come un attacco di diarrea sul tram


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Maggio 2009)

e cosa dire del fatto che ha anche un suo fanclub su facebook?


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2009)

*Brugola*



Brugola ha detto:


> santoro mi sta sui coglioni come pochi, ma è rimasto davvero l'unica trasmissione che non solo non si prona, ma anzi, gli sforacchia i coglioni con passione.
> a ghedini farei del male fisico


NON me lo nominare!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e cosa dire del fatto che ha anche un suo fanclub su facebook?



 ma...bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ho un ottimo motivo per entravi.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> santoro mi sta sui coglioni come pochi, ma è rimasto davvero l'unica trasmissione che non solo non si prona, ma anzi, gli sforacchia i coglioni con passione.
> *a ghedini farei del male fisico*


 Un paio d'anni fa l'ho avuto vicino di tavolo in una trattoria romana, nei pressi di fontana di Trevi... un laidone schifoso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Gli avrei infilato gli stuzzicandenti nelle gengive...


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cosa c'entra l'aspetto fisico?


 Infatti non c'entra... è un grande avvocato, ottimo arrampicatore di specchi, come anche ieri sera ha confermato!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti non c'entra... *è un grande avvocato, ottimo arrampicatore di specchi*, come anche ieri sera ha confermato!


 questa è tautologia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e soprattutto conosce la grammatica


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

*lo sapevo...*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> questa è tautologia


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti non c'entra... è un grande avvocato, ottimo arrampicatore di specchi, come anche ieri sera ha confermato!


io non ho avuto la stessa sensazione.
è antipatico come pochi ma non mi è sembrato affatto che si arrampicasse sui vetri.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ho avuto la stessa sensazione.
> è antipatico come pochi ma non mi è sembrato affatto che si arrampicasse sui vetri.


Difende l'indifendibile... che il suo capo sia realmente penoso sull'argomento sesso e dignità femminile, è lampante.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Difende l'indifendibile... che il suo capo sia realmente penoso sull'argomento sesso e dignità femminile, è lampante.


parlavo in generale.
A me è sembrato sempre pronto nel'ambito delle sue risposte su precise accuse.


----------



## brugola (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Difende l'indifendibile... che il suo capo sia realmente penoso sull'argomento sesso e dignità femminile, è lampante.


e ghedini a dire che alle donne italiane piace che le tratti così tant'è che la maggioranza dei suoi elettori è donna??


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> parlavo in generale.
> A me è sembrato sempre pronto nel'ambito delle sue risposte su precise accuse.


 A me no... esteriormente solamente. Nella sostanza, diceva solo cazzate.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e ghedini a dire che alle donne italiane piace che le tratti così tant'è che la maggioranza dei suoi elettori è donna??


 ORRIBILE!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e ghedini a dire che alle donne italiane piace che le tratti così tant'è che la maggioranza dei suoi elettori è donna??


è una jena. per lui prevedo un futuro politico di primo piano. non è un caso che berlusconi lo adori... e lo tema.............................


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è una jena. per lui prevedo un futuro politico di primo piano. non è un caso che berlusconi lo adori... e lo tema.............................


a me sta sul cazzo ma mi pare che andare da santoro sia già un bell'atto di coraggio.


----------



## brugola (8 Maggio 2009)

un vero eroe


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me sta sul cazzo ma mi pare che andare da santoro sia già un bell'atto di coraggio.


Faccia come il cu..o di dice a casa mia. Una cosa è il coraggio, ben altra è la mancanza di vergogna.
Mi pare che ultimamente di coraggiosi se ne vedano pochi, di sfrontati imbecilli, premiati dall'opinione pubblica ed i mass media, a valanga.

La Bonino, è stata l'unica a dire cose che avessero un certo senso. Per il resto mi veniva da piangere.
Ormai è quasi certo, a parte qualche eccezione rarissima, chi è in poltica, televiosione(pare poi che le due cose coincidano), o scriva sui giornali, è sul libro paga di qualcuno. Chi non accetta di vendersi, è fuori.
Siamo una generazione di cacca (mi ci metto pure io): mi vergogno del paese che consegno ai miei figli.


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Qualcuno in questo teatrino da quattro soldi (la Lario ha detto cose che io condivido in toto, ma la Guzzanti, pur con toni meno eleganti aveva detto le stesse cose...o no?), ha prestato attenzione alla notizia, uscita prima in Germania, e di rimbalzo da noi, che la Fiat, con il matrimonio Opel chiuderà due stabilimenti in Italia?Uno al sud ed uno al nord.
Chissà se le famiglie senza lavoro viaggeranno in prima o seconda classe sulla metro di Milano!
Che sfascio.
Ma tanto Tremonti ci ha detto che la crisi è finita...tranquilli...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Faccia come il cu..o di dice a casa mia. Una cosa è il coraggio, ben altra è la mancanza di vergogna.
> Mi pare che ultimamente di coraggiosi se ne vedano pochi, di sfrontati imbecilli, premiati dall'opinione pubblica ed i mass media, a valanga.
> 
> La Bonino, è stata l'unica a dire cose che avessero un certo senso. Per il resto mi veniva da piangere.
> ...


senza andare sul filosofico dico che è finito tutto quello che per gente della mia età costituiva il senso dell'essere un essere umano compiuto.
è il momento dei furbi.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Qualcuno in questo teatrino da quattro soldi (la Lario ha detto cose che io condivido in toto, ma la Guzzanti, pur con toni meno eleganti aveva detto le stesse cose...o no?), ha prestato attenzione alla notizia, uscita prima in Germania, e di rimbalzo da noi, che la Fiat, con il matrimonio Opel chiuderà due stabilimenti in Italia?Uno al sud ed uno al nord.
> Chissà se le famiglie senza lavoro viaggeranno in prima o seconda classe sulla metro di Milano!
> *Che sfascio.*
> Ma tanto Tremonti ci ha detto che la crisi è finita...tranquilli...


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Faccia come il cu..o di dice a casa mia. Una cosa è il coraggio, ben altra è la mancanza di vergogna.
> Mi pare che ultimamente di coraggiosi se ne vedano pochi, di sfrontati imbecilli, premiati dall'opinione pubblica ed i mass media, a valanga.
> 
> *La Bonino, è stata l'unica a dire cose che avessero un certo senso. Per il resto mi veniva da piangere*.
> ...


 Quoto, anche se la Concita a me non dispiace!


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> senza andare sul filosofico dico che è finito tutto quello che per gente della mia età costituiva il senso dell'essere un essere umano compiuto.
> è il momento dei furbi.


Anche per me. Con Falcone e Borsellino è morto  lo stato italiano. Ciò che è rimasto non è stato.


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto, anche se la Concita a me non dispiace!


 Si, la conosco..non è male.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Si, la conosco..non è male.


 La conosci personalmente?


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La conosci personalmente?


Non è che siamo amiche. Ma mi è capitato di frequentarla con altre persone. tutto qui. Mi sembra una persona seria.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non è che siamo amiche. Ma mi è capitato di frequentarla con altre persone. tutto qui. Mi sembra una persona seria.


 Mi sembra parecchio intelligente e preparata.


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi sembra parecchio intelligente e preparata.


Anche a me fa una buona impressione. E'una persona semplice.
Santoro invece è stata una delusione grandiosa. E' inavvicinabile e pieno di sè.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche a me fa una buona impressione. E'una persona semplice.
> Santoro invece è stata una delusione grandiosa. E' inavvicinabile e pieno di sè.


ma va??non sembrerebbe affatto


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma va??non sembrerebbe affatto


Una volta stava al tavolo di un bar ristorante di Piazzale Clodio, a pranzo. Ha montato un casino perchè voleva essere sevito per primo. Ora, lì è pien di uffici, tribunali, studi legali ecc ecc. non è che lavora solo lui.
 Ad un certo punto, senza che nessuno gli avesse chiesto nulla, manco un autografo, perchè sta abbondantemente sulle palle a chi lo conosce di vista, si è alzato da tavola, buttando tutto per aria. E' esaurito.


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma va??non sembrerebbe affatto


 .


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche a me fa una buona impressione. E'una persona semplice.
> Santoro invece è stata una delusione grandiosa. E' inavvicinabile e pieno di sè.


 Santoro è insopportabile da sempre, ma pur fazioso è uno dei pochi giornalisti decenti in tv.


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2009)

E' uscito fuori che il nano non è mai stato in Finlandia... altro che chiesetta in legno visitata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dire bugiardo patologico è fargli un complimento!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (8 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Avete visto la napoletana diciottenne? Secondo me è la figlia...


 
secondo me è la figlia.... e ti dirò di più....

è l'asso nella manica di berlusconi....


----------



## Old reale (8 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> grande emma bonino...continuo a coltivare il sogno di averla come presidente


 idem...
e per rispondere alla questione cicciolina...un conto è una chiara provocazione...un'altro è candidare, nominare e pretendere che la Carfagna sia un ministro "degno"....


----------



## Old reale (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non ho avuto la stessa sensazione.
> è antipatico come pochi ma non mi è sembrato affatto che si arrampicasse sui vetri.


 eccert......perchè ha detto che siccome berlusconi, ad esempio, ha smentito di aver detto che conosce il padre della naomi perchè segretario di craxi finita lì...così è...e vero, non si è arrampicato sui vetri ma sui peli del chiulo del capo per baciarglielo....


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

uh che palle....non si può avere un'opinione diversa?
minchia!!

poi senti chi è che si arrampiaca sui vetri...cicciolina era una provocazione e gli altri no


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Maggio 2009)

*Los*



Loscma1 ha detto:


> secondo me è la figlia.... e ti dirò di più....
> 
> è l'asso nella manica di berlusconi....


cioè?

spiega


----------



## Old reale (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> uh che palle....non si può avere un'opinione diversa?
> minchia!!
> 
> poi senti chi è che si arrampiaca sui vetri...cicciolina era una provocazione e gli altri no


 no, mai nessuno dei radicali se n'è uscito fuori dicendo che cicciolina era una superparlamentare competente (se non lei stessa) della carfagna oltre a volerla sposare di certo il nano ha mai detto che candidarla e tutto il resto appresso era una provocazione....se tu non noti la differenza io che ci posso fare?

ma poi stiamo andando fuori di testa? chi ha mai avuto la benchè minima intenzione di dire che non si può avere un'opinione diversa? veramente qui stiamo andando fuori dai binari...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> no, mai nessuno dei radicali se n'è uscito fuori dicendo che cicciolina era una superparlamentare competente (se non lei stessa) della carfagna oltre a volerla sposare di certo il nano ha mai detto che candidarla e tutto il resto appresso era una provocazione....se tu non noti la differenza io che ci posso fare?
> 
> ma poi stiamo andando fuori di testa? chi ha mai avuto la benchè minima intenzione di dire che non si può avere un'opinione diversa? veramente qui stiamo andando fuori dai binari...


occhio che stiamo deragliandoooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Old reale (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> occhio che stiamo deragliandoooooooooooooooooooooooo


 e allora smettila di provocarmi...senza aggiungere accuse, incazzamenti, ecc...io ho detto la mia e ho aggiunto solo un particolare che a te è sfuggito e secondo me non è di poca importanza.....tutto qui..se lo vedi come una censura nei tuoi confronti non so che dirti...però se lo scrivi non puoi pretendere che non ti si risponda altrimenti lo tieni per te..no?...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2009)

maporcapaletta ha detto:


> sopratutto perchè l'ex consorte sig. Lario, rinuncerà ad ogni esosa richiesta economica....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono rammaricata che in questo (come in altri casi) non valga la legislazione americana e la moglie non abbia la possibilità di ridurre un marito tanto rispettoso e raffinato in mutande.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Va finire che ce li troviamo qui dentro


 Non lo escluderei.
Seriamente ha anche lei motivo per cercar conforto.


----------



## Old reale (8 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo escluderei.
> Seriamente ha anche lei motivo per cercar conforto.


 starà a piangere in limousine...o alle madive....un bel chissene e passa la paura...


----------



## Old reale (8 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono rammaricata che in questo (come in altri casi) non valga la legislazione americana e la moglie non abbia la possibilità di ridurre un marito tanto rispettoso e raffinato in mutande.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> santoro mi sta sui coglioni come pochi, ma è rimasto davvero l'unica trasmissione che non solo non si prona, ma anzi, gli sforacchia i coglioni con passione.
> a ghedini farei del male fisico











Minerva ha detto:


> ma quanto è bello?





Brugola ha detto:


> ma a me che cazzo mi frega se son belli o brutti?
> era una risposta al pirla che diceva che cercava di candidare donne che non fossero racchie come la bindi che è stata una signora a non tirargli una pappina


----------



## Old reale (8 Maggio 2009)

ma come fate ad incazzarvi con ghedini? con quella faccia....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche a me fa una buona impressione. E'una persona semplice.
> Santoro invece è stata una delusione grandiosa. E' inavvicinabile e pieno di sè.


 Io ho visto la de gregorio alla manifestazione per la scuola. Aveva partecipato insieme alla scuola della figlia (non con sindacalisti o partiti o il suo giornale) e aveva un cartellone fatto dalla figlia


----------



## Old reale (8 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho visto la de gregorio alla manifestazione per la scuola. Aveva partecipato insieme alla scuola della figlia (non con sindacalisti o partiti o il suo giornale) e aveva un cartellone fatto dalla figlia


 amo la de gregorio....ho dei problemi seri?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> starà a piangere in limousine...o alle madive....un bel chissene e passa la paura...


 Beh potrebbe trovarmi simpatica e invitarmi a far la vacanza con lei ..


----------



## Old reale (8 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh potrebbe trovarmi simpatica e invitarmi a far la vacanza con lei ..


 in effetti se ti riesce consigliami a lei....potremmo consolarla...e poi non si dica che non siamo solidali...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> amo la de gregorio....ho dei problemi seri?


 E' anche davvero bella.
La bellezza di una donna vera e intelligente.


----------



## Old reale (8 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' anche davvero bella.
> La bellezza di una donna vera e intelligente.


 bella...diciamo (molto) interessante....


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono rammaricata che in questo (come in altri casi) non valga la legislazione americana e la moglie non abbia la possibilità di ridurre un marito tanto rispettoso e raffinato in mutande.



Guarda se son sposati in comunione dei beni in Italia ci si risparmia pure la lotta! Miliardata piu', miliardata meno.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Maggio 2009)

Qui lo dico e non lo neghero' mai: con tutti quei soldi credo che avrei sopportato bene l'offesa!
Alla fine sono stata offesa e menata per molto meno!


----------



## Old reale (8 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Qui lo dico e non lo neghero' mai: con tutti quei soldi credo che avrei sopportato bene l'offesa!
> Alla fine sono stata offesa e menata per molto meno!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2009)

Oggi leggevo delle ennesime corna (presunte) di David Beckham a Victoria... ecco lei riesce a farmi *quasi* pena.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2009)

Victoria , a livello di immagine, ti assomiglia.


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Victoria , a livello di immagine, ti assomiglia.



ma se è un cesso galattico!!io la trovo bruttissima e con una faccia infelice da matti. A conferma che tutti sti soldi in fondo non servono a un casso
daiii


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se è un cesso galattico!!io la trovo bruttissima e con una faccia infelice da matti. A conferma che tutti sti soldi in fondo non servono a un casso
> daiii



si, ma io dicevo come stile vestiario..non la faccia o la capa.chi la conosce a quella, ho dovuto pure cercarla sul web.

e poi non è che i soldi non servono ad un casso, ma dipende dalla testa che li amministra.





o no?


----------



## Lettrice (10 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Victoria , a livello di immagine, ti assomiglia.



Bho credo di no... Victoria sembra si sia seduta su un paletto appuntito. Per carita' si veste bene (non sempre) ma il tutto e' troppo costruito, veramente poco spontaneo e spesso prevedibile, inzomma si capisce che lei non e' la mente. In comune abbiamo solo l'amore per le borse Hermes... a me rimane solo l'amore lei c'ha una collezione SPUDORATA!

Come immagine credo di essere piu' affine a Drew Barrymore soprattutto quando si veste scasciona


----------



## Lettrice (10 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se è un cesso galattico!!io la trovo bruttissima e con una faccia infelice da matti. A conferma che tutti sti soldi in fondo non servono a un casso
> daiii



Bhe' i suoi soldi non mi dispiacerebbero e credo a me renderebbero parecchio felice 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















I soldi sono un mezzo, porelli loro non hanno colpa


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bho credo di no... Victoria sembra si sia seduta su un paletto appuntito. Per carita' si veste bene (non sempre) ma il tutto e' troppo costruito, veramente poco spontaneo e spesso prevedibile, inzomma si capisce che lei non e' la mente. In comune abbiamo solo l'amore per le borse Hermes... a me rimane solo l'amore lei c'ha una collezione SPUDORATA!
> 
> Come immagine credo di essere piu' affine a Drew Barrymore soprattutto quando si veste scasciona


 io non ti conosco ma quando sei free ti immagino molto drew barrimore con infradito e jeans larghi + shirt oversize


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Maggio 2009)

victoria beckam si vestirebbe bene?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












voi siete fuori.........................


----------

